# Un sospetto (eccessivo?)



## Mite85 (31 Agosto 2020)

Buongiorno a tutti, scrivo per avere un punto di vista, magari più obbiettivo, su quello che per ora è solo un sospetto. Spesso pecco di ingenuità premetto. Cercherò di rispettare un ordine cronologico. Mia moglie ed io ci siamo conosciuti e innamorati al lavoro 10 anni fa (dove sono stato in organico pochi mesi), ci siamo sposati e abbiamo un figlio. In quel periodo lei era alla fine di una relazione a suo dire ormai alla frutta da un po'. Dopo la mia corte, ci capitò fare l'amore e lei lasciò il ragazzo e andammo a convivere. Intanto a lavoro lei aveva da tanto una forte amicizia con un collega di poco più grande di noi che lei vedeva come un fratello maggiore, il quale all'inizio fu scontento della ns relazione nonostante perfino lui ammettesse da sempre che il ragazzo precedente a me era un autentico stronz*, cosa che non ho mai nascosto di aver poco digerito ma per amore di lei ho lasciato perdere. Questo "amico" più volte ha chiesto in prestito a lei somme in prestito mai rese per motivi futili in modo che la sua compagna non lo cazziasse per le mani bucate. Non sono mai stato geloso di qs amicizia finché circa 5 anni fa, lei mi chiede aiuto per inviare una mail dalla sua casella di posta e fra i messaggi in arrivo trovo una chat WhatsApp esportata su gmail di solo 2 mess di cui lui: - sto impazzendo a montare il lampadario ; lei: - non riesco a smettere di pensarti. - (E preciso senza smile). Chiesi spiegazioni ma mi lasciai convincere che intendesse dal ridere pensando a lui che si lamentava di tutto del suo trasloco. Pirla io? E anche se subito mi sono arrabbiato, mi sono fidato. Dopodiché quella ditta è fallita poco dopo e col tempo il loro rapporto è andato scemando fino ad estinguersi. A volte uscivamo a coppie perfino. Perché secondo voi lei dice che non lo sente più da tanto (ma ho visto la chat WhatsApp con lui svuotata) ed è a conoscenza di dettagli della vita di lui (nuovo lavoro, 2o figlio) che lei dice di aver avuto da una loro ex collega? (Una vera pettegola, la conosco). E perché spesso sono online negli stessi orari? Contemporaneamente o con scarti di 2-5 minuti, tipo quando a volte sento che lei indugia qualche secondo sul pianerottolo e li vedo online. Ho sempre pensato di essere troppo malizioso ma ultimamente è come se avvertissi una sensazione più acuta diciamo più istintiva... Sparate che non mi offendo! Mi sembra di aver scritto anche troppo, non aggiungo altri dettagli ora, grazie se avete letto fino a qui!


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2020)

Boh a me sembra che stai caricando di sospetti un rapporto amichevole di dieci anni.
Perché questi insignificanti indizi ti fanno sospettare?
C’è qualcosa che non va tra voi?
Io sono stata tradita e l’ho scoperto dopo anni. Andava tutto bene e non sospettavo nulla.
Però quando ho scoperto ho ricordato tantissime incongruenze.


----------



## ionio36 (31 Agosto 2020)

Mite85 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, scrivo per avere un punto di vista, magari più obbiettivo, su quello che per ora è solo un sospetto. Spesso pecco di ingenuità premetto. Cercherò di rispettare un ordine cronologico. Mia moglie ed io ci siamo conosciuti e innamorati al lavoro 10 anni fa (dove sono stato in organico pochi mesi), ci siamo sposati e abbiamo un figlio. In quel periodo lei era alla fine di una relazione a suo dire ormai alla frutta da un po'. Dopo la mia corte, ci capitò fare l'amore e lei lasciò il ragazzo e andammo a convivere. Intanto a lavoro lei aveva da tanto una forte amicizia con un collega di poco più grande di noi che lei vedeva come un fratello maggiore, il quale all'inizio fu scontento della ns relazione nonostante perfino lui ammettesse da sempre che il ragazzo precedente a me era un autentico stronz*, cosa che non ho mai nascosto di aver poco digerito ma per amore di lei ho lasciato perdere. Questo "amico" più volte ha chiesto in prestito a lei somme in prestito mai rese per motivi futili in modo che la sua compagna non lo cazziasse per le mani bucate. Non sono mai stato geloso di qs amicizia finché circa 5 anni fa, lei mi chiede aiuto per inviare una mail dalla sua casella di posta e fra i messaggi in arrivo trovo una chat WhatsApp esportata su gmail di solo 2 mess di cui lui: - sto impazzendo a montare il lampadario ; lei: - non riesco a smettere di pensarti. - (E preciso senza smile). Chiesi spiegazioni ma mi lasciai convincere che intendesse dal ridere pensando a lui che si lamentava di tutto del suo trasloco. Pirla io? E anche se subito mi sono arrabbiato, mi sono fidato. Dopodiché quella ditta è fallita poco dopo e col tempo il loro rapporto è andato scemando fino ad estinguersi. A volte uscivamo a coppie perfino. Perché secondo voi lei dice che non lo sente più da tanto (ma ho visto la chat WhatsApp con lui svuotata) ed è a conoscenza di dettagli della vita di lui (nuovo lavoro, 2o figlio) che lei dice di aver avuto da una loro ex collega? (Una vera pettegola, la conosco). E perché spesso sono online negli stessi orari? Contemporaneamente o con scarti di 2-5 minuti, tipo quando a volte sento che lei indugia qualche secondo sul pianerottolo e li vedo online. Ho sempre pensato di essere troppo malizioso ma ultimamente è come se avvertissi una sensazione più acuta diciamo più istintiva... Sparate che non mi offendo! Mi sembra di aver scritto anche troppo, non aggiungo altri dettagli ora, grazie se avete letto fino a qui!


 Da quello che dici, non sei particolarmente geloso. A questo punto fidati delle tue sensazioni. Magari non ha fatto nulla finora,ma "gatta ci cova".


----------



## Tiziana1970 (1 Settembre 2020)

Ciao, 
Se nn sei mai stato paranoico direi di seguire le tue sensazioni, purtroppo e parlo per esperienza personale, quando hai quella sensazione che ti nascondano qualcosa ... c’è qualcosa. Poi magari sono solo amici e flirtano un po’ . 
mi farei delle domande sul vs rapporto e se c'è qualcosa che nn va proverei a parlarne con lei , ma più che dei sospetti parlerei di voi se c’è qualcosa che nn la soddisfa o che nn va bene a entrambi e bla bla bla .In bocca al lupo


----------



## farmer (1 Settembre 2020)

Meglio che taccia


----------



## Mite85 (1 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh a me sembra che stai caricando di sospetti un rapporto amichevole di dieci anni.
> Perché questi insignificanti indizi ti fanno sospettare?
> C’è qualcosa che non va tra voi?
> Io sono stata tradita e l’ho scoperto dopo anni. Andava tutto bene e non sospettavo nulla.
> Però quando ho scoperto ho ricordato tantissime incongruenze.


Ma sai, il ns è un rapporto molto bello, forse solo a letto  un po' elementare, ma anche avendo provato con tatto e senza mai forzare lei non acconsente a variazioni (sex toys, orale reciproco, dietro, bondage molto molto soft). Magari mi sono fatto suggestionare da certe storie del forum, ma perché cancellare regolarmente una singola chat? E se si sentono perché non dirlo? O ancora, l'altro ieri le parlavo di una tresca tra 2 miei ex colleghi già sposati e si parlava dei rischi connessi al tradimento al ché (drammatizzando un po' seppur con tono pacato) ho sottolineato il rischio poco considerato di contrarre e diffondere in famiglia malattie anche gravi (HIV, epatite ecc) e lei prende a mangiarsi per un attimo le unghie, cosa rara per lei... Non dubito di lei in tal senso, sia chiaro, ma mi ha colpito la sua reazione nervosa. 
Certo che anche tu ammetterai che certe incongruenze e combinazioni spesso le noti col tempo, in un contesto più generale. 
Ricordo anche di una volta forse un anno fa in cui lei davanti a me non rispose a una chiamata dell'amico (ho visto sul display del suo Cell il nome) dicendo che chissà cosa voleva in fondo era da molto che non si sentivano...


----------



## Lara3 (1 Settembre 2020)

Tiziana1970 ha detto:


> Ciao,
> Se nn sei mai stato paranoico direi di seguire le tue sensazioni, purtroppo e parlo per esperienza personale, quando hai quella sensazione che ti nascondano qualcosa ... c’è qualcosa. Poi magari sono solo amici e flirtano un po’ .
> mi farei delle domande sul vs rapporto e se c'è qualcosa che nn va proverei a parlarne con lei , ma più che dei sospetti parlerei di voi se c’è qualcosa che nn la soddisfa o che nn va bene a entrambi e bla bla bla .In bocca al lupo


Certe volte anche nei rapporti in cui uno è il partner perfetto l’altro può tradire: perché egoista, stronzo o altro. Oppure perché non hanno avuto le palle prima di sposarsi e dire che sono dei traditori. Ma a nessuno è capitato ( per esempio) un marito che prima del matrimonio non ruttava, non scoreggiava , non imprecava e poi faceva tutto quanto anche a tavola ? Quanti si sposerebbero se dicessero prima che sono traditori convinti ?
Poi ci sono anche quelli che si sono scoperti traditori strada facendo.
Quante volte abbiamo visto traditori o traditrici che una volta scoperti si lagnavano che volevano stare col legittimo perché “ ama solo lui/lei” ?
Anche io gli dico di seguire il suo istinto e magari non farle sapere che sta osservando, altrimenti la mette in guardia.
E di non pensare che deve avere per forza lui qualcosa che non va se dovesse scoprire che lei tradisce.


----------



## Tiziana1970 (1 Settembre 2020)

Io personalmente dopo 3 anni ho scoperchierà i miei sospetti erano fondati e ci stiamo lavorando, ma lui nn fa niente per rassicurarmi sul suo amore. Dopo che ha chattato l’ha portata a cena aperitivi ora dovrei stare con lui solo perché nn mi lascia senza spiegazioni e senza nessuna dimostrazione di amore. Spero che per te nn sia lo stesso e che tu l’abbia scoperto in tempo!


----------



## Lara3 (1 Settembre 2020)

Tiziana1970 ha detto:


> Io personalmente dopo 3 anni ho scoperchierà i miei sospetti erano fondati e ci stiamo lavorando, ma lui nn fa niente per rassicurarmi sul suo amore. Dopo che ha chattato l’ha portata a cena aperitivi ora dovrei stare con lui solo perché nn mi lascia senza spiegazioni e senza nessuna dimostrazione di amore. Spero che per te nn sia lo stesso e che tu l’abbia scoperto in tempo!


Mi dispiace...


----------



## Lanyanjing (1 Settembre 2020)

Ciao,

difficile valutare.... essere on-line contemporaneamente non è comunque una prova che stiano chattando insieme ma cancellare la chat è un'altra cosa. Probabilmente si sentono come amici ma visto che sa che ti urta allora cancella tutto solo per non farti soffrire ed avere discussioni. Devi valutare invece se tua moglie è cambiata, si comporta differentemente da quando vi siete conosciuti. Il cambio di abitudini sono il vero campanello d'allarme, come per esempio, la voglia di andare in palestra quando non farebbe cento metri senza la macchina, uscire sovente con amiche quando  prima non lo faceva ecc.  Comunque osserva senza menzionare l'amico di tua moglie.... devi darle l'idea che sei tranquillo.


----------



## Mite85 (1 Settembre 2020)

Tiziana1970 ha detto:


> Io personalmente dopo 3 anni ho scoperchierà i miei sospetti erano fondati e ci stiamo lavorando, ma lui nn fa niente per rassicurarmi sul suo amore. Dopo che ha chattato l’ha portata a cena aperitivi ora dovrei stare con lui solo perché nn mi lascia senza spiegazioni e senza nessuna dimostrazione di amore. Spero che per te nn sia lo stesso e che tu l’abbia scoperto in tempo!


Mi spiace molto per te...


----------



## Mite85 (1 Settembre 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> difficile valutare.... essere on-line contemporaneamente non è comunque una prova che stiano chattando insieme ma cancellare la chat è un'altra cosa. Probabilmente si sentono come amici ma visto che sa che ti urta allora cancella tutto solo per non farti soffrire ed avere discussioni. Devi valutare invece se tua moglie è cambiata, si comporta differentemente da quando vi siete conosciuti. Il cambio di abitudini sono il vero campanello d'allarme, come per esempio, la voglia di andare in palestra quando non farebbe cento metri senza la macchina, uscire sovente con amiche quando  prima non lo faceva ecc.  Comunque osserva senza menzionare l'amico di tua moglie.... devi darle l'idea che sei tranquillo.


No, guarda, su quel versante non ho notato variazioni poi lei se esce con amiche/amici porta sempre il bambino (8 anni). L'unica cosa insolita per i suoi gusti è che ha acquistato una salopette di jeans estiva stra corta poi mai indossata, ma sarebbe una paranoia perché me l'ha fatta vedere lei arrivata a casa e dicendomi che l'ha convinta la sua collega. Cmq potrebbe essere che lo fa perché sa che non lo stimo particolarmente, mi spiace un pochino però perché io le ho sempre parlato liberamente di qualsiasi cosa. E poi mi da fastidio che lui è una persona che ha sempre avuto il vizietto di mettere zizzania anche senza apparente interesse, di lei mi sono sempre fidato ma lui è un manipolatore e bugiardo patologico e secondo me lei non lo ha mai visto davvero per quello che è, o meglio ultimamente lo diceva anche lei che è un caz*one però forse si sentono ancora. Grazie per la tua opinione!


----------



## Marjanna (1 Settembre 2020)

Quel che arriva a me è che tua moglie ha simpatia per questo amico, tanto da tenere per se i prestiti di soldi a lui (per non farsi cazziare dalla moglie) che dici mai restituiti. Dopo la prima se tua moglie ha continuato a fare prestiti direi che diventano regali al caro amico briccone.
La chat che hai trovato esportata di due messaggi non credo abbia necessariamente risvolti oscuri, ma si inserisce in questo contesto di simpatia, ossia non ci vedo niente di particolarmente strano se non quanto tu stesso dici all'inizio, in come lei lo vede come un fratello maggiore.
Scrivi che lui all'inizio era scontento della vostra relazione. Su quali basi? Se ti è mai stato detto.
Potrebbe eventualmente esserci una comunicazione tra loro, in cui ci entrano confidenze che non vuole condividere con te, forse perchè crede tu non le approveresti, o forse semplicemente perchè non sempre si vuole riferire tutto al proprio compagno (per dire: non credo tu ti faccia problemi rispetto a conversazioni private che lei potrebbe avere con sua madre ad esempio). Ed eventualmente mi chiederei se l'amicizia è corrisposta in modo sincero (senza correre a idee di tradimento o cose come _questo mi vuole trombare la moglie_).
Lei comunque è una persona adulta, che deve seguire un suo percorso. Tu dici che non sei mai stato geloso fino a 5 anni fa, però dici di non aver mai digerito le affermazioni di questo uomo, rispetto all'essere scontento della vostra relazione. Non mi sembra quindi tu abbia scoperto niente, è tutta roba che era già lì dall'inizio, hai sempre tenuto una porticina dove lui non è un suo amico ma un tuo antagonista.
Riguardo le corrispondenze di orari di chat ci capisco veramente poco, ma credo che questa tecnologia, in tante persone vada a creare logoramenti inutili. Sarò vecchia ormai, ma mi chiedo se siano più i svantaggi dei vantaggi.


----------



## Mite85 (1 Settembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quel che arriva a me è che tua moglie ha simpatia per questo amico, tanto da tenere per se i prestiti di soldi a lui (per non farsi cazziare dalla moglie) che dici mai restituiti. Dopo la prima se tua moglie ha continuato a fare prestiti direi che diventano regali al caro amico briccone.
> La chat che hai trovato esportata di due messaggi non credo abbia necessariamente risvolti oscuri, ma si inserisce in questo contesto di simpatia, ossia non ci vedo niente di particolarmente strano se non quanto tu stesso dici all'inizio, in come lei lo vede come un fratello maggiore.
> Scrivi che lui all'inizio era scontento della vostra relazione. Su quali basi? Se ti è mai stato detto.
> Potrebbe eventualmente esserci una comunicazione tra loro, in cui ci entrano confidenze che non vuole condividere con te, forse perchè crede tu non le approveresti, o forse semplicemente perchè non sempre si vuole riferire tutto al proprio compagno (per dire: non credo tu ti faccia problemi rispetto a conversazioni private che lei potrebbe avere con sua madre ad esempio). Ed eventualmente mi chiederei se l'amicizia è corrisposta in modo sincero (senza correre a idee di tradimento o cose come _questo mi vuole trombare la moglie_).
> ...


Grazie Marianna, in effetti non l'ho specificato bene all'inizio, lui quando ci stavamo per mettere insieme, si offese con lei, non parlarono per 2 settimane al lavoro (all'epoca lavoravamo tutti insieme) perché lei non gli aveva ancora parlato del fatto che avevamo deciso di stare insieme "ufficialmente" e lui mi prese da parte per spiegarmi che era deluso da ciò, dicendo pacatamente di lei di ogni sorta, tra cui che era una bambina che non sapeva cosa voleva dalla vita (io non ho mai avuto quest'impressione da lei, anzi) e che, se poteva darmi un consiglio da fratello, di lasciarla perdere. Quando poi velatamente le accennai che lui mi invitò a lasciarla perdere (e specifico senza dirle delle offese però) sorridendo annui che lo sapeva già.
Mia moglie ha sempre ammesso che l'amico fosse uno poco affidabile, una "capa fresca" seppur padre di famiglia, eppure fintanto che ci vedevamo tutti assieme lei ha sempre avuto una sorta di ammirazione per costui, per la sua visione della vita alla giornata, salvo le sue grosse minch**te (come comprare un'auto economicamente per lui fuori portata senza avvertire la compagna) sempre supportate poi da genitori e suoceri.


----------



## Mite85 (1 Settembre 2020)

Pardon, Marjanna... Mannaggia alla tastiera!


----------



## farmer (1 Settembre 2020)

Se hai il sospetto è meglio sapere subito, il dubbio con il tempo ti logora, credimi, io l'ho provato e, seppur poco, lo sto provando. Quindi non pressarla, lasciala tranquilla  non espletate i tuoi sospetti, anzi, mostra la tua approvazione su tutto, ma nel frattempo tieni gli occhi aperti. Solo così capirai se è un tuo film oppure c'è qualcosa fra loro..........l'avessi fatto io


----------



## Marjanna (1 Settembre 2020)

Mite85 ha detto:


> Grazie Marianna, in effetti non l'ho specificato bene all'inizio, lui quando ci stavamo per mettere insieme, si offese con lei, non parlarono per 2 settimane al lavoro (all'epoca lavoravamo tutti insieme) perché lei non gli aveva ancora parlato del fatto che avevamo deciso di stare insieme "ufficialmente" e lui mi prese da parte per spiegarmi che era deluso da ciò, dicendo pacatamente di lei di ogni sorta, tra cui che era una bambina che non sapeva cosa voleva dalla vita (io non ho mai avuto quest'impressione da lei, anzi) e che, se poteva darmi un consiglio da fratello, di lasciarla perdere. Quando poi velatamente le accennai che lui mi invitò a lasciarla perdere (e specifico senza dirle delle offese però) sorridendo annui che lo sapeva già.
> Mia moglie ha sempre ammesso che l'amico fosse uno poco affidabile, una "capa fresca" seppur padre di famiglia, eppure fintanto che ci vedevamo tutti assieme lei ha sempre avuto una sorta di ammirazione per costui, per la sua visione della vita alla giornata, salvo le sue grosse minch**te (come comprare un'auto economicamente per lui fuori portata senza avvertire la compagna) sempre supportate poi da genitori e suoceri.


A pelle leggendoti ho pensato _sostituiamo amico e antagonista con "il merda"_.

Quindi lui sposato per due settimane ha smesso di parlare a tua moglie dopo che si era messa con te, ma da fratello maggiore di lei, è venuto da te, sempre da fratello maggiore, per dissuaderti nel proseguire la relazione.
Scusa ma tua moglie ha ritenuto normale che lui la punisse con il silenzio perchè aveva una relazione con te, o non se ne è neppure accorta?

Ascolta prima del cellulare dai una controllata al conto in banca intanto, direi che quello è il primo step.


----------



## Mite85 (1 Settembre 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Se hai il sospetto è meglio sapere subito, il dubbio con il tempo ti logora, credimi, io l'ho provato e, seppur poco, lo sto provando. Quindi non pressarla, lasciala tranquilla  non espletate i tuoi sospetti, anzi, mostra la tua approvazione su tutto, ma nel frattempo tieni gli occhi aperti. Solo così capirai se è un tuo film oppure c'è qualcosa fra loro..........l'avessi fatto io


Grazie di cuore


----------



## Mite85 (1 Settembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> A pelle leggendoti ho pensato _sostituiamo amico e antagonista con "il merda"_.
> 
> Quindi lui sposato per due settimane ha smesso di parlare a tua moglie dopo che si era messa con te, ma da fratello maggiore di lei, è venuto da te, sempre da fratello maggiore, per dissuaderti nel proseguire la relazione.
> Scusa ma tua moglie ha ritenuto normale che lui la punisse con il silenzio perchè aveva una relazione con te, o non se ne è neppure accorta?
> ...


I conti sono separati, poi ormai mandano il resoconto online, però è da qualche tempo che lei mi ha proposto di unire i conti... Si, in effetti pensavo che l'amicizia si fosse incrinata inevitabilmente a quel punto ma come scrivevo prima lei ha sempre avuto questa specie di ammirazione, di stima. Se posso sbottonarmi un po' a questo punto credo che lui sia il classico pallone gonfiato, fortemente insicuro che ostenta sicurezza. Infatti noi abbiamo messo su famiglia subito dopo di loro e allora dispensava sempre qualche perla, ad esempio: li invitiamo (lui e compagna col bimbo) per far vedere casa nuova, mia moglie passa un secondo l'aspirapolvere forse era caduto dello zucchero, lui se ne esce ridendo: ecco, avete fatto la cazzata di prendere quella che si trascina (non la scopa elettrica ndr); lei subito, ridendo, fa: abbiamo ciccato, visto?

Aggiungo che lei è una donna molto in gamba, educata ma non si fa pestare i piedi, eppure con lui sembrava ingenua, quasi sottomessa a tratti


----------



## oriente70 (1 Settembre 2020)

Mite85 ha detto:


> Aggiungo che lei è una donna molto in gamba, educata ma non si fa pestare i piedi, eppure con lui sembrava ingenua, quasi sottomessa a tratti


Bel campanello d'allarme .


----------



## Marjanna (1 Settembre 2020)

Mite85 ha detto:


> I conti sono separati, poi ormai mandano il resoconto online, però è da qualche tempo che lei mi ha proposto di unire i conti... Si, in effetti pensavo che l'amicizia si fosse incrinata inevitabilmente a quel punto ma come scrivevo prima lei ha sempre avuto questa specie di ammirazione, di stima. Se posso sbottonarmi un po' a questo punto credo che lui sia il classico pallone gonfiato, fortemente insicuro che ostenta sicurezza. Infatti noi abbiamo messo su famiglia subito dopo di loro e allora dispensava sempre qualche perla, ad esempio: li invitiamo (lui e compagna col bimbo) per far vedere casa nuova, mia moglie passa un secondo l'aspirapolvere forse era caduto dello zucchero, lui se ne esce ridendo: ecco, avete fatto la cazzata di prendere quella che si trascina (non la scopa elettrica ndr); lei subito, ridendo, fa: abbiamo ciccato, visto?


Guarda, magari sbaglierò, c'è sempre una parte di vissuto personale che magari si tende a proiettare leggendo le storie altrui, ma a me sto amico -magari non se ne rende conto neppure lui- mi puzza da "manipolatore".
Gli elementi che mi fanno pensare a questo sono il tentativo di distruggere il vostro fidanzamento, e la rabbia di lui per non avere parlato prima a lui di decidere (chi è suo padre? doveva dare il consenso? = controllo), tanto da punirla per quanto ha fatto (levandole la parola ma attraverso questa levando la stima di lui verso di lei, lasciando che lei pensi cosa potrebbe avere sbagliato, fino a inventarselo e autoattribuirsi un errore). E' più facile manipolare una persona se è isolata. Un fidanzato è di intralcio. Lui è venuto da te a parlare male della sua amica, cercando di farti avere meno stima di lei, e questo lo trovo veramente bieco se era prima di tutto amico di lei. Uno può pure avere amici un poco strampalati ma c'è comunque un livello di stima riconosciuto (almeno credo).
Quindi che lui si faccia dare soldi, o che sia arrivato pure alla vagina (tu sospetti un tradimento), o che semplicemente tua moglie venga tenuta lì perchè "recettiva" dal mio punto di vista non cambia.
Tu non te ne sei mai accorto, lei neppure.


----------



## Mite85 (1 Settembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Guarda, magari sbaglierò, c'è sempre una parte di vissuto personale che magari si tende a proiettare leggendo le storie altrui, ma a me sto amico -magari non se ne rende conto neppure lui- mi puzza da "manipolatore".
> Gli elementi che mi fanno pensare a questo sono il tentativo di distruggere il vostro fidanzamento, e la rabbia di lui per non avere parlato prima a lui di decidere (chi è suo padre? doveva dare il consenso? = controllo), tanto da punirla per quanto ha fatto (levandole la parola ma attraverso questa levando la stima di lui verso di lei, lasciando che lei pensi cosa potrebbe avere sbagliato, fino a inventarselo e autoattribuirsi un errore). E' più facile manipolare una persona se è isolata. Un fidanzato è di intralcio. Lui è venuto da te a parlare male della sua amica, cercando di farti avere meno stima di lei, e questo lo trovo veramente bieco se era prima di tutto amico di lei. Uno può pure avere amici un poco strampalati ma c'è comunque un livello di stima riconosciuto (almeno credo).
> Quindi che lui si faccia dare soldi, o che sia arrivato pure alla vagina (tu sospetti un tradimento), o che semplicemente tua moglie venga tenuta lì perchè "recettiva" dal mio punto di vista non cambia.
> Tu non te ne sei mai accorto, lei neppure.


Mi fa piacere che la tua analisi esprima esattamente il mio pensiero di questi anni, preciso che fu lui a riavvicinarsi all'epoca dopo quel periodo di silenzio punitivo (anche perché lavorando assieme sarebbe stato difficile) e va anche detto che a onor del vero all'ultima richiesta di "supporto spese" a me nota risalente a qualche anno fa per l'acquisto di una playstation 4 per evitare di essere messo alla porta dalla sua compagna (sic! Avete letto bene) mia moglie mi chiese consiglio perché non le andava di dire l'ennesimo si ed io le suggerì una scusa.
Scusa Marjanna, magari mi sono spiegato male io ma non è che in questo lungo periodo non mi sia reso conto del l'atteggiamento manipolatorio di lui, è che forse vedendo un diradarsi di questa "amicizia" (per così dire) ho pensato che fosse terminata definitivamente, e anzi lei stessa tuttora quando salta fuori l'argomento vecchio lavoro conferma che lui era proprio un cogl***e. Di cosa intendi non mi sono accorto? Prendetemi per tonto ma preferisco capire. Grazie intanto. 
Ps: oh, cmq ragazzi io non ho una certezza matematica di loro contatti, rimane un sospetto, se ascolto l'istinto però....


----------



## FataIgnorante (1 Settembre 2020)

Ha una relazione da molto tempo con questa persona. Con alti e bassi.


----------



## Mite85 (1 Settembre 2020)

È quello che temo infatti!


----------



## Marjanna (1 Settembre 2020)

Mite85 ha detto:


> Mi fa piacere che la tua analisi esprima esattamente il mio pensiero di questi anni, preciso che fu lui a riavvicinarsi all'epoca dopo quel periodo di silenzio punitivo (anche perché lavorando assieme sarebbe stato difficile) e va anche detto che a onor del vero all'ultima richiesta di "supporto spese" a me nota risalente a qualche anno fa per l'acquisto di una playstation 4 per evitare di essere messo alla porta dalla sua compagna (sic! Avete letto bene) mia moglie mi chiese consiglio perché non le andava di dire l'ennesimo si ed io le suggerì una scusa.
> Scusa Marjanna, magari mi sono spiegato male io ma non è che in questo lungo periodo non mi sia reso conto del l'atteggiamento manipolatorio di lui, è che forse vedendo un diradarsi di questa "amicizia" (per così dire) ho pensato che fosse terminata definitivamente, e anzi lei stessa tuttora quando salta fuori l'argomento vecchio lavoro conferma che lui era proprio un cogl***e. Di cosa intendi non mi sono accorto? Prendetemi per tonto ma preferisco capire. Grazie intanto.
> Ps: oh, cmq ragazzi io non ho una certezza matematica di loro contatti, rimane un sospetto, se ascolto l'istinto però....


Scusa non hai la certezza matematica e hai scritto di chat cancellate... Se non sei sicuro dei contatti non è che io possa esserlo, mi son basata su quanto ho letto. Se è finita e non si sentono più meglio così. Che poi entrato tu, messa su famiglia e con contatti diradati lui abbia cambiato atteggiamento vien da se.
Tu hai conosciuto la moglie di lui, ti sarai fatto un'idea anche di lei.
Intendevo che non ti sei accorto di certi atteggiamenti manipolatori, però ora dici di si.
Se è finita stai sereno, non credo che uno che chiede i soldi per la playstation 4 con due figli a carico possa risultare molto attraente per una donna.


----------



## Mite85 (1 Settembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Scusa non hai la certezza matematica e hai scritto di chat cancellate... Se non sei sicuro dei contatti non è che io possa esserlo, mi son basata su quanto ho letto. Se è finita e non si sentono più meglio così. Che poi entrato tu, messa su famiglia e con contatti diradati lui abbia cambiato atteggiamento vien da se.
> Tu hai conosciuto la moglie di lui, ti sarai fatto un'idea anche di lei.
> Intendevo che non ti sei accorto di certi atteggiamenti manipolatori, però ora dici di si.
> Se è finita stai sereno, non credo che uno che chiede i soldi per la playstation 4 con due figli a carico possa risultare molto attraente per una donna.


Forse sono stato prolisso, troppi dettagli...
La chat svuotata, non eliminata (non l'ho scritto? Scusate) sicuramente attesta un contatto, compromettente o no, non lo so mentre nello spiegare gli eventi ho considerato implicito che ci fosse un atteggiamento manipolatorio.
Il mio interrogativo verte sul capire, io in primia persona ma anche grazie alle Vs esperienze e opinioni, se i sospetti sono eccessivi. O magari no. Anche perché un po' ingenuo so di esserlo.
Poi sul discorso playstation - attrazione non sono convinto... a volte è questione di alchimia e pulsioni, ci sono certi pirla che spopolano in giro anche con donne/ragazze in gamba, ne ho viste al lavoro di colleghe... È che non so solo se sia finita, e in cosa consista, mi ripeto, fosse anche solo amicizia ma perché non dirlo? Per non urtarmi? Però dei tentativi di prestito "video ludici" si?


----------



## Lara3 (1 Settembre 2020)

Mite85 ha detto:


> Mi fa piacere che la tua analisi esprima esattamente il mio pensiero di questi anni, preciso che fu lui a riavvicinarsi all'epoca dopo quel periodo di silenzio punitivo (anche perché lavorando assieme sarebbe stato difficile) e va anche detto che a onor del vero all'ultima richiesta di "supporto spese" a me nota risalente a qualche anno fa per l'acquisto di una playstation 4 per evitare di essere messo alla porta dalla sua compagna (sic! Avete letto bene) mia moglie mi chiese consiglio perché non le andava di dire l'ennesimo si ed io le suggerì una scusa.
> Scusa Marjanna, magari mi sono spiegato male io ma non è che in questo lungo periodo non mi sia reso conto del l'atteggiamento manipolatorio di lui, è che forse vedendo un diradarsi di questa "amicizia" (per così dire) ho pensato che fosse terminata definitivamente, e anzi lei stessa tuttora quando salta fuori l'argomento vecchio lavoro conferma che lui era proprio un cogl***e. Di cosa intendi non mi sono accorto? Prendetemi per tonto ma preferisco capire. Grazie intanto.
> Ps: oh, cmq ragazzi io non ho una certezza matematica di loro contatti, rimane un sospetto, se ascolto l'istinto però....


Boh... a casa mia se uno vuol comprare una PlayStation, lo fa quando ha disponibilità economica, altrimenti aspetta 1 mese o un anno. Mica chiede prestiti agli amici.
E cos’altro ? Le sigarette?
Concordo che è un manipolatore.
Non so che grado d’amicizia è tra di voi, ma lo trovo disgustoso chiedere i soldi per comprare una cosa futile.
Non mi dire che poi non li restituisce neanche.


----------



## Mite85 (1 Settembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Boh... a casa mia se uno vuol comprare una PlayStation, lo fa quando ha disponibilità economica, altrimenti aspetta 1 mese o un anno. Mica chiede prestiti agli amici.
> E cos’altro ? Le sigarette?
> Concordo che è un manipolatore.
> Non so che grado d’amicizia è tra di voi, ma lo trovo disgustoso chiedere i soldi per comprare una cosa futile.
> Non mi dire che poi non li restituisce neanche.


Invece te lo dico e confermo per diverse centinaia di euro, cmq era o è ancora (per questo poi ho iniziato la discussione) amico con mia moglie in quanto è uno che vive da sempre ben al di sopra delle proprie possibilità elemosinando da suoceri e genitori.


----------



## Mite85 (1 Settembre 2020)

Comunque, intanto, vi volevo ringraziare tutti per le opinioni


----------



## Brunetta (1 Settembre 2020)

Mite85 ha detto:


> Ma sai, il ns è un rapporto molto bello, forse solo a letto  un po' elementare, ma anche avendo provato con tatto e senza mai forzare lei non acconsente a variazioni (sex toys, orale reciproco, dietro, bondage molto molto soft). Magari mi sono fatto suggestionare da certe storie del forum, ma perché cancellare regolarmente una singola chat? E se si sentono perché non dirlo? O ancora, l'altro ieri le parlavo di una tresca tra 2 miei ex colleghi già sposati e si parlava dei rischi connessi al tradimento al ché (drammatizzando un po' seppur con tono pacato) ho sottolineato il rischio poco considerato di contrarre e diffondere in famiglia malattie anche gravi (HIV, epatite ecc) e lei prende a mangiarsi per un attimo le unghie, cosa rara per lei... Non dubito di lei in tal senso, sia chiaro, ma mi ha colpito la sua reazione nervosa.
> Certo che anche tu ammetterai che certe incongruenze e combinazioni spesso le noti col tempo, in un contesto più generale.
> Ricordo anche di una volta forse un anno fa in cui lei davanti a me non rispose a una chiamata dell'amico (ho visto sul display del suo Cell il nome) dicendo che chissà cosa voleva in fondo era da molto che non si sentivano...


Mi sembra strano che una così “controllata” possa avere un amante.


----------



## Mite85 (1 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sembra strano che una così “controllata” possa avere un amante.


È anche vero che con l'amante molti/e fanno molto di più che nel letto matrimoniale, e ne ho letti parecchi qui e altrove


----------



## Brunetta (1 Settembre 2020)

Mite85 ha detto:


> È anche vero che con l'amante molti/e fanno molto di più che nel letto matrimoniale, e ne ho letti parecchi qui e altrove


Ne ho letti anch’io.
La storia della play mi puzza molto però.
Anche se dici che è abitudine di lui fare cazzate.
Tua moglie ha del tempo libero dal lavoro, anche solo pausa pranzo?


----------



## Mite85 (1 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ne ho letti anch’io.
> La storia della play mi puzza molto però.
> Anche se dici che è abitudine di lui fare cazzate.
> Tua moglie ha del tempo libero dal lavoro, anche solo pausa pranzo?


No, fanno il continuato, ho provato qualche volta a farle la sorpresa di andarla a prendere... Per la play non credo sia inverosimile perché glieli ha negati e poi perché le ha chiesto 150 o 200 €


----------



## oriente70 (1 Settembre 2020)

Mite85 ha detto:


> No, fanno il continuato, ho provato qualche volta a farle la sorpresa di andarla a prendere... Per la play non credo sia inverosimile perché glieli ha negati e poi perché le ha chiesto 150 o 200 €


Che tipo  se veramente ti ha tradito con uno così  resto basito .


----------



## perplesso (1 Settembre 2020)

Mite85 ha detto:


> Mi fa piacere che la tua analisi esprima esattamente il mio pensiero di questi anni, preciso che fu lui a riavvicinarsi all'epoca dopo quel periodo di silenzio punitivo (anche perché lavorando assieme sarebbe stato difficile) e va anche detto che a onor del vero all'ultima richiesta di "supporto spese" a me nota risalente a qualche anno fa per l'acquisto di una playstation 4 per evitare di essere messo alla porta dalla sua compagna (sic! Avete letto bene) mia moglie mi chiese consiglio perché non le andava di dire l'ennesimo si ed io le suggerì una scusa.
> Scusa Marjanna, magari mi sono spiegato male io ma non è che in questo lungo periodo non mi sia reso conto del l'atteggiamento manipolatorio di lui, è che forse vedendo un diradarsi di questa "amicizia" (per così dire) ho pensato che fosse terminata definitivamente, e anzi lei stessa tuttora quando salta fuori l'argomento vecchio lavoro conferma che lui era proprio un cogl***e. Di cosa intendi non mi sono accorto? Prendetemi per tonto ma preferisco capire. Grazie intanto.
> Ps: oh, cmq ragazzi io non ho una certezza matematica di loro contatti, rimane un sospetto, se ascolto l'istinto però....


c'hai le corna.   ed ora che fai?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Settembre 2020)

Mite85 ha detto:


> No, fanno il continuato, ho provato qualche volta a farle la sorpresa di andarla a prendere... Per la play non credo sia inverosimile perché glieli ha negati e poi perché le ha chiesto 150 o 200 €


Mi spiego.
Potrebbe essere che a te ha detto che è per la play, invece avrebbe potuto essere per coprire una spesa per albergo o simile. Ma se lei non è mai libera dal lavoro, non so perché tu possa pensare a una relazione.


----------



## ionio36 (1 Settembre 2020)

Ma forse non ho letto bene. Ma i prestiti sono stati restituiti?


----------



## Lanyanjing (2 Settembre 2020)

Mite85 ha detto:


> No, guarda, su quel versante non ho notato variazioni poi lei se esce con amiche/amici porta sempre il bambino (8 anni). L'unica cosa insolita per i suoi gusti è che ha acquistato una salopette di jeans estiva stra corta poi mai indossata, ma sarebbe una paranoia perché me l'ha fatta vedere lei arrivata a casa e dicendomi che l'ha convinta la sua collega. Cmq potrebbe essere che lo fa perché sa che non lo stimo particolarmente, mi spiace un pochino però perché io le ho sempre parlato liberamente di qualsiasi cosa. E poi mi da fastidio che lui è una persona che ha sempre avuto il vizietto di mettere zizzania anche senza apparente interesse, di lei mi sono sempre fidato ma lui è un manipolatore e bugiardo patologico e secondo me lei non lo ha mai visto davvero per quello che è, o meglio ultimamente lo diceva anche lei che è un caz*one però forse si sentono ancora. Grazie per la tua opinione!


Ciao! Figurati, ho espresso una personale opinione in base anche alle mie esperienze personali.

Secondo me puoi stare tranquillo anche se ha comprato una salopette   .
L'unico problema è che se questa persona è in grado di "manipolare" tua moglie ed ha il vizio di mettere zizzania sempre meglio stare in campana. Purtroppo persone del genere esistono e potenzialmente pericolose perchè lo fanno sempre per un fine. Mia moglie aveva un'amica che malgrado i miei ripetuti avvisi ci aveva messo in crisi perchè era andata a dire che una sera al pub mi aveva visto con tre ragazze: giusto, peccato che non conosceva il motivo per cui quelle erano sedute vicino a me. Una volta chiarita la situazione questa sua amica mise nei casini direttamente mia moglie con la fidanzata di un mio amico. Alla fine l'ha capito.... il problema è che ci sono persone che tendono a non prendere in considerazione gli avvertimenti del partner su questi casi, finché non scoppia la bomba a mano in casa.


----------



## Mite85 (2 Settembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> c'hai le corna.   ed ora che fai?


Non ne ho la certezza, mi tocca aspettare...


----------



## Mite85 (2 Settembre 2020)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Ma forse non ho letto bene. Ma i prestiti sono stati restituiti?


No... A spanne siamo sugli 800/900 €


----------



## Mite85 (2 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi spiego.
> Potrebbe essere che a te ha detto che è per la play, invece avrebbe potuto essere per coprire una spesa per albergo o simile. Ma se lei non è mai libera dal lavoro, non so perché tu possa pensare a una relazione.


A volte capita che per i turni il bambino dorma 2 o 3 gg dai nonni però... E a me capita anche di fare turni lunghi e notti


----------



## Lara3 (2 Settembre 2020)

Mite85 ha detto:


> No... A spanne siamo sugli 800/900 €


Direi spese per l’albergo.
Se lei guadagna più di 5000 euro al mese, potrebbe starci, anche se i motivi invocati per il prestito sono assurdi: acquisto di PlayStation?!?!
Mica per cure mediche di un congiunto.
Una donna che ha un figlio non da ad un tizio questi soldi così per togliersi sfizi.


----------



## Lanyanjing (2 Settembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Direi spese per l’albergo.
> Se lei guadagna più di 5000 euro al mese, potrebbe starci, anche se i motivi invocati per il prestito sono assurdi: acquisto di PlayStation?!?!
> Mica per cure mediche di un congiunto.
> Una donna che ha un figlio non da ad un tizio questi soldi così per togliersi sfizi.


Bisogna vedere questo debito in quanto tempo è stato accomulato.... non conosco i prezzi dei motel ad ore ma a sentore è una cifra che spenderesti in un anno o due di tradimento.


----------



## ionio36 (2 Settembre 2020)

Mite85 ha detto:


> No... A spanne siamo sugli 800/900 €


Mah!! Io mi incazzerei come una belva (con mia moglie).Posso anche prestare i soldi ad un amico,ma poi me li deve restituire.Altrimenti non vale niente, ne come amico ne come persona.Oltretutto parliamo di una cifra gia consistente di questi tempi.(Magari farvi una settimana di ferie, in famiglia anziché donarli ad un estraneo!).


----------



## Lara3 (2 Settembre 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Bisogna vedere questo debito in quanto tempo è stato accomulato.... non conosco i prezzi dei motel ad ore ma a sentore è una cifra che spenderesti in un anno o due di tradimento.


Neanche io conosco i prezzi dei motel ad ore.
Ma facendo riferimento ai prezzi dove abito io, negli hotel normali basta appena per un fine settimana.
Non credo che in Italia con questa cifra può campare un anno, anche negli motel più squallidi. Il cambio lenzuola, asciugamani e pulizia si devono fare anche se stai 2 ore invece di 24, quindi non so quanto sia più economico del hotel preso un giorno intero....salvo che si tratta di 3 incontri all’anno, allora potrebbe essere.
Mi potrei anche sbagliare non conoscendo i prezzi lì.
Comunque per gli stipendi in Italia , mi sembra  una cifra insostenibile da dare ad uno così per comprarsi un gioco.


----------



## patroclo (2 Settembre 2020)

nelle mie zone dai 50€ in sù.....giusto per passare tre/quattro ore in una squallida camera di motel  
...senza contare gli alberghi in dayli use


----------



## Lara3 (2 Settembre 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> nelle mie zone dai 50€ in sù.....giusto per passare tre/quattro ore in una squallida camera di motel
> ...senza contare gli alberghi in dayli use


 insomma...mi chiedo quanto pagano le donne di pulizia, quanto costa il lavaggio e stiratura lenzuola ed asciugamani.... l’industria del turismo riorganizzata.
Posso immaginare che beneficiano di questi prezzi anche i clienti delle prostitute, quindi un business importante, la stessa camera usata più volte al giorno.
È ( anche) questa l’eccellenza del turismo italiano?


----------



## patroclo (2 Settembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> insomma...mi chiedo quanto pagano le donne di pulizia, quanto costa il lavaggio e stiratura lenzuola ed asciugamani.... l’industria del turismo riorganizzata.
> Posso immaginare che beneficiano di questi prezzi anche i clienti delle prostitute, quindi un business importante, la stessa camera usata più volte al giorno.
> È ( anche) questa l’eccellenza del turismo italiano?


...ma cosa c'entra?!??!?! e cosa te ne frega?!?!? e perchè abbini prostituzione/motel?!?!?
da meraviglioso 50enne senza casa posso dire di aver passato momenti meravigliosi (da amante e non) in stanze a ore che non hanno niente da invidiare ad alberghi quattro stelle


----------



## Lara3 (2 Settembre 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> ...ma cosa c'entra?!??!?! e cosa te ne frega?!?!? e perchè abbini prostituzione/motel?!?!?
> da meraviglioso 50enne senza casa posso dire di aver passato momenti meravigliosi (da amante e non) in stanze a ore che non hanno niente da invidiare ad alberghi quattro stelle


Ho detto che negli motel c’è anche prostituzione, oltre alle coppie clandestine.
Quindi un grande giro d’affari per una causa non tanto nobile. A parte che ... dopo il rapporto il cliente porta la sua benefattrice a visitare il Colosseo. Allora si che tutto è più nobile.
Dai non te la prendere, non è per sminuire la qualità di questi posti, ti credo. Sulla parola.
Ho dei dubbi invece sul lavoro sommerso e tutto il resto che c’è sotto.
Ma permettimi di dirti: se fra un hotel di 4 stelle che costa 400 euro al giorno e uno ad ore che costa 50 euro non ci fosse nessuna differenza, allora la gente che ci va in quelli da 400 euro non ha capito niente.
Sarà così ?


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (2 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sembra strano che una così “controllata” possa avere un amante.



Invece sono proprio gli insospettabili che si lanciano maggiormente, secondo me.

Sono d'accordo con quanto detto dalla maggioranza, cioè che l'amico è un cazzaro manipolatore e che lei ne subisce, sorprendentemente e inequivocabilmente, il fascino. Ora, che non ci sia nulla di concreto fra loro non penso proprio; c'è una storia di sicuro. Magari con alti e bassi, magari non essenzialmente fisica, ma che la relazione sia in essere come elemento costante nella vita della moglie di @Mite85 per me è palese.
Se fossi al suo posto non mi aspetterei che lei dia lettura della cosa in termini soddisfacenti per me, dunque mi organizzerei per capire cosa c'è dietro, visto che si tratta anche della mia vita. Per esempio, visto che si fanno delle notti, per una volta farei finta di andare al lavoro e vedrei cosa succede per esempio se anche il figlio in quel caso è dai nonni. Ormai col telefono, la localizzazione, eventuale apostamento etc si può tutto. Inutile consumarsi il cervello con i dubbi e le domande, prendere il toro per le corna e sapere è un diritto. Io non aspetterei oltre.


----------



## Lostris (2 Settembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma permettimi di dirti: fra un hotel di 4 stelle che costa 400 euro al giorno e uno ad ore che costa 50 euro non ci fosse nessuna differenza, allora la gente che ci va in quelli da 400 euro non ha capito niente.
> Sarà così ?


La gente che va in quelli da 400€ ha semplicemente una capacità di spesa diversa.

Ho visto un programma in cui esaminavano (con luminol e quant’altro) in modo approfondito anche alberghi di lusso.

C’era di tutto.
Se la discriminante per qualcuno fosse semplicemente la pulizia, direi che spendere 350€ in più è inutile e illusorio.

Stanze da 50/60€ non avranno 80 mq Di spazio o un arredamento all’ultimo grido ma sono pulite tanto quanto.

Del resto si sa che gli schizzinosi generalmente si divertono meno.

Se non ci sono alternative, non apprezzerei lo scopare meno spesso perché uno aspetta di racimolare il denaro per avere come sfondo un lampadario di design.


----------



## patroclo (2 Settembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ho detto che negli motel c’è anche prostituzione, oltre alle coppie clandestine.
> Quindi un grande giro d’affari per una causa non tanto nobile. A parte che ... dopo il rapporto il cliente porta la sua benefattrice a visitare il Colosseo. Allora si che tutto è più nobile.
> Dai non te la prendere, non è per sminuire la qualità di questi posti, ti credo. Sulla parola.
> Ho dei dubbi invece sul lavoro sommerso e tutto il resto che c’è sotto.
> ...


A me non me ne frega niente che sminuisci questi posti ( non faccio parte del settore turistico/alberghiero e neanche della proloco). Sempre trovato posti più che puliti, ovviamente un posto da 100€ è più fighetto di uno da 50€. 
Per 400 €. a notte mi aspetterei almeno un 5 stelle in un posto speciale. 
Sono invece infastidito dal tuo atteggiamento (e anche di altri) che sembra sminuire l'importanza di quello che può succedere in quelle stanze, come se fosse meno intenso o profondo rispetto a quello che può succedere in un hotel vista faraglioni o tra le candide lenzuola asciugate alla brezza degli alpeggi della mucca lilla.


----------



## francoff (2 Settembre 2020)

Controllala come ti ha detto 1000 rossetti, io lo feci e purtroppo confermai così i sospetti.


----------



## perplesso (2 Settembre 2020)

Mite85 ha detto:


> Non ne ho la certezza, mi tocca aspettare...


non ci siamo capiti.  tu hai un palco di corna da cervo reale in testa.   mettiamo che domani la becchi sul fatto, o becchi una conversazione inequivocabile o altro.  escludendo la confessione in lacrime ed in ginocchio, chè mi pare poco probabile.

che fai?


----------



## abebis (2 Settembre 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> La gente che va in quelli da 400€ ha semplicemente una capacità di spesa diversa.
> 
> Ho visto un programma in cui esaminavano (con luminol e quant’altro) in modo approfondito anche alberghi di lusso.
> 
> C’era di tutto.


Esatto. Da ragazzo ho lavorato in un hotel 5 stelle per qualche tempo: ho visto cose che voi umani....



> Se la discriminante per qualcuno fosse semplicemente la pulizia, direi che spendere 350€ in più è inutile e illusorio.
> 
> Stanze da 50/60€ non avranno 80 mq Di spazio o un arredamento all’ultimo grido ma sono pulite tanto quanto.


Esatto anche questo: in un hotel più stellato quello che si paga è lo spazio, i vari servizi aggiuntivi che sono a disposizione, l'arredamento più curato e, soprattutto, la location più comoda e/o esclusiva.

La pulizia è forse la cosa sulla quale c'è meno forbice di differenza.

Certo, le bettole restano bettole, eh?


----------



## Lara3 (2 Settembre 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> A me non me ne frega niente che sminuisci questi posti ( non faccio parte del settore turistico/alberghiero e neanche della proloco). Sempre trovato posti più che puliti, ovviamente un posto da 100€ è più fighetto di uno da 50€.
> Per 400 €. a notte mi aspetterei almeno un 5 stelle in un posto speciale.
> Sono invece infastidito dal tuo atteggiamento (e anche di altri) che sembra sminuire l'importanza di quello che può succedere in quelle stanze, come se fosse meno intenso o profondo rispetto a quello che può succedere in un hotel vista faraglioni o tra le candide lenzuola asciugate alla brezza degli alpeggi della mucca lilla.


Gli hotel di 5 stelle hai voglia di trovarli a 400 euro. Semmai 1000. Anche più . Fatti un giro su Booking giusto per un aggiornamento.
Non stavamo parlando dell’intensità delle sensazioni fra le varie lenzuola.
Ma del lavoro sommerso che c’è dietro questo business.
E comunque anche se non è una legge universale, in generale la qualità si paga.
E beninteso, tutto è da relazionarsi alla disponibilità economica di ciascuno: se un operaio guadagna 1500 euro al mese certo che si deve adeguare. Nessun dubbio sulla profondità dei sentimenti di lui se va con l’amante nell’albergo da 50, nessun dubbio sulla profondità delle sensazioni se va con una “ professionista “, ma molti dubbi sulla profondità delle sensazioni della “ signorina”


----------



## Tiziana1970 (2 Settembre 2020)

Esistono anche hotel a tema a ore ... http://relaxlove.website/index.html


----------



## Lara3 (2 Settembre 2020)

Tiziana1970 ha detto:


> Esistono anche hotel a tema a ore ... http://relaxlove.website/index.html


Molto kitsch, ma molto


----------



## Mite85 (2 Settembre 2020)

francoff ha detto:


> Controllala come ti ha detto 1000 rossetti, io lo feci e purtroppo confermai così i sospetti.


Si, mi sto organizzando: es spy cam, controllo km sua auto, arrivi a sorpresa (ma non troppi per non bruciarmeli) ecc. Purtroppo un limite è il fatto che i conti sono separati e l'estratto te lo devi vedere online coi codici.


----------



## Marjanna (2 Settembre 2020)

Mite85 ha detto:


> Forse sono stato prolisso, troppi dettagli...
> La chat svuotata, non eliminata (non l'ho scritto? Scusate) sicuramente attesta un contatto, compromettente o no, non lo so mentre nello spiegare gli eventi ho considerato implicito che ci fosse un atteggiamento manipolatorio.
> Il mio interrogativo verte sul capire, io in primia persona ma anche grazie alle Vs esperienze e opinioni, se i sospetti sono eccessivi. O magari no. Anche perché un po' ingenuo so di esserlo.
> Poi sul discorso playstation - attrazione non sono convinto... a volte è questione di alchimia e pulsioni, ci sono certi pirla che spopolano in giro anche con donne/ragazze in gamba, ne ho viste al lavoro di colleghe... È che non so solo se sia finita, e in cosa consista, mi ripeto, fosse anche solo amicizia ma perché non dirlo? Per non urtarmi? Però dei tentativi di prestito "video ludici" si?


Ma tu puoi vedere l'inizio di questa chat? Una data?


----------



## Mite85 (2 Settembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> non ci siamo capiti.  tu hai un palco di corna da cervo reale in testa.   mettiamo che domani la becchi sul fatto, o becchi una conversazione inequivocabile o altro.  escludendo la confessione in lacrime ed in ginocchio, chè mi pare poco probabile.
> 
> che fai?


E come faccio a saperlo? Non sono così presuntuoso da sapere di certo come reagirei in una situazione nuova.
Se e quando capita vedremo


----------



## Lara3 (2 Settembre 2020)

Mite85 ha detto:


> Si, mi sto organizzando: es spy cam, controllo km sua auto, arrivi a sorpresa (ma non troppi per non bruciarmeli) ecc. Purtroppo un limite è il fatto che i conti sono separati e l'estratto te lo devi vedere online coi codici.


È un tuo diritto sapere la verità.


----------



## Lara3 (2 Settembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma tu puoi vedere l'inizio di questa chat? Una data?


Giusto. Il contesto in cui è stata scritta una frase fa differenza. Vedere i messaggi integralmente è importante.


----------



## patroclo (2 Settembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> È un tuo diritto sapere la verità.


no...si chiama violazione della privacy fatta in questi termini


----------



## Mite85 (2 Settembre 2020)

Forse occorre fare una precisazione:
sui soldi prestati, a me noti, dell'importo totale, 500 o 600 € furono prestati in un unico importo ancora poco tempo prima che io e lei iniziammo a frequentarci, con la scusa di un aiuto per l'acquisto di un'auto usata che sarebbero stati restituiti con l'arrivo dello stipendio. Non è un conto corrente unico e comune (scusate ma forse non ho specificato bene io nella spiegazione iniziale) per cui lei avrebbe potuto anche non darmene conto.


----------



## perplesso (2 Settembre 2020)

Mite85 ha detto:


> E come faccio a saperlo? Non sono così presuntuoso da sapere di certo come reagirei in una situazione nuova.
> Se e quando capita vedremo


ma giusto perchè sono pigro e non ho voglia di leggermi i pipponi che vi siete scritti prima, ma tu a tua moglie lo hai fatto presente che il suo comportamento ed il suo rapporto con sto tipo ti mette fortemente a disagio?


----------



## Mite85 (2 Settembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma tu puoi vedere l'inizio di questa chat? Una data?


No, perché su WhatsApp la chat che viene svuotata e non eliminata rimane nell'elenco insieme alle altre ma senza la data


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (2 Settembre 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> no...si chiama violazione della privacy fatta in questi termini



Anche mentire e tradire sono una violazione dell'intimo della persona con la quale si è scelto di condividere la vita. Ad azione oscura e/o scorretta corrisponde una re-azione. Far finta di recarsi al lavoro e tornare a casa senza preavviso per esempio non è lesione di privacy; il resto, tipo tracciare gli spostamenti sono nel limbo del politicamente scorretto. E poi, si, ci sono altre cose che violano palesemente la privacy. Io inizierei soft, poi andando vedendo.


----------



## Marjanna (2 Settembre 2020)

Mite85 ha detto:


> No, perché su WhatsApp la chat che viene svuotata e non eliminata rimane nell'elenco insieme alle altre ma senza la data


Senza che ti metti a spendere soldi in tecnologie sofisticate di investigazione.. copio incollo

Il primo modo per scoprire un possibile tradimento da parte del compagno/a si basa su una regola molto semplice: guardare chi è il contatto WhatsApp con cui il partner scambia più messaggi, immagini e video. Su WhatsApp si può vedere infatti la classifica dei contatti con cui chattiamo di più. Basta aprire la classifica nella pagina “utilizzo dati”, e vedere chi si trova nelle prime posizioni. 
Nessuno scambia tanti messaggi con una persona che non gli interessa.
Ecco dunque come procedere: chiedi al tuo lui o alla tua lei di farti vedere la lista degli amici più stretti di WhatsApp sul suo telefonino (ricorda che farlo di nascosto è illegale). Prendete il suo telefono, aprite l’applicazione WhatsApp e andate su _Impostazioni->Utilizzo dati e archivio->Utilizzo archivio_.
Si aprirà così la schermata con la classica degli amici con cui si chatta di più.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (2 Settembre 2020)

Mite85 ha detto:


> No, perché su WhatsApp la chat che viene svuotata e non eliminata rimane nell'elenco insieme alle altre ma senza la data



Non capisco perchè non venga eliminata direttamente la chat ma svuotata. E' come se si volesse mantenere  una parvenza di normalità apparente non sconfermando il rapporto, ma al contempo tenendolo segreto nei contenuti. E' scorretto se non si dichiara. Non ricordo se è stato scritto come giustifica lei lo svuotamento della chat


----------



## Mite85 (2 Settembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma giusto perchè sono pigro e non ho voglia di leggermi i pipponi che vi siete scritti prima, ma tu a tua moglie lo hai fatto presente che il suo comportamento ed il suo rapporto con sto tipo ti mette fortemente a disagio?


Vabbè se ti leggi solo il primo hai già un bel quadro generale. Cmq si! Prima più vagamente per poi spiegarle chiaro e tondo  che è uno che fot***ebbe anche la madre per due spicci. E da quando le ho cercato di far capire che uno così non è un amico vero da che uscivamo anche a coppie non ci vediamo da anni e lei dice che non l'ha nemmeno più sentito


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (2 Settembre 2020)

Mite85 ha detto:


> Vabbè se ti leggi solo il primo hai già un bel quadro generale. Cmq si! Prima più vagamente per poi spiegarle chiaro e tondo  che è uno che fot***ebbe anche la madre per due spicci. E da quando le ho cercato di far capire che uno così non è un amico vero da che uscivamo anche a coppie non ci vediamo da anni e lei dice che non l'ha nemmeno più sentito



E se non l'ha più sentito da anni perchè mai avrebbe la chat ancora in essere? Sta mentendo.


----------



## Outdider (2 Settembre 2020)

Fare un backup della chat?


----------



## patroclo (2 Settembre 2020)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Anche mentire e tradire sono una violazione dell'intimo della persona con la quale si è scelto di condividere la vita. Ad azione oscura e/o scorretta corrisponde una re-azione. Far finta di recarsi al lavoro e tornare a casa senza preavviso per esempio non è lesione di privacy; il resto, tipo tracciare gli spostamenti sono nel limbo del politicamente scorretto. E poi, si, ci sono altre cose che violano palesemente la privacy. Io inizierei soft, poi andando vedendo.


vabbè....si sta parlando di microspie e webcam, se vuoi parlare di fagioli e patate fai pure


----------



## Mite85 (2 Settembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Senza che ti metti a spendere soldi in tecnologie sofisticate di investigazione.. copio incollo
> 
> Il primo modo per scoprire un possibile tradimento da parte del compagno/a si basa su una regola molto semplice: guardare chi è il contatto WhatsApp con cui il partner scambia più messaggi, immagini e video. Su WhatsApp si può vedere infatti la classifica dei contatti con cui chattiamo di più. Basta aprire la classifica nella pagina “utilizzo dati”, e vedere chi si trova nelle prime posizioni.
> Nessuno scambia tanti messaggi con una persona che non gli interessa.
> ...


Si, però con questo metodo se la chat viene svuotata (media compresi) azzeri i dati utilizzati per la stessa, ho provato a svuotare sul mio Cell quella di un ex collega di lavoro come test.



Outdider ha detto:


> Fare un backup della chat?


Si potrebbe ma è roba da smanettoni perché se la importi su pc tramite usb rimane criptata...



ermik ha detto:


> vabbè....si sta parlando di microspie e webcam, se vuoi parlare di fagioli e patate fai pure


Diciamo che per non incorrere in reato una ripresa compromettente potrebbe essere la conferma per decidere di investire in un professionista.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (2 Settembre 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> vabbè....si sta parlando di microspie e webcam, se vuoi parlare di fagioli e patate fai pure


Io non parlavo di microspie e di webcam, ma di patate e fagioli


----------



## Marjanna (2 Settembre 2020)

Mite85 ha detto:


> Si, però con questo metodo se la chat viene svuotata (media compresi) azzeri i dati utilizzati per la stessa, ho provato a svuotare sul mio Cell quella di un ex collega di lavoro come test.


Non sapevo. Posso farti una domanda: ma a te ti rode di più l'idea di essere cornuto (uso appositamente questo termine, vedi tu se ti fa trasalire solo leggerlo) o che tua moglie venga raggirata da questo tipo?


----------



## Lara3 (2 Settembre 2020)

Mite85 ha detto:


> Forse occorre fare una precisazione:
> sui soldi prestati, a me noti, dell'importo totale, 500 o 600 € furono prestati in un unico importo ancora poco tempo prima che io e lei iniziammo a frequentarci, con la scusa di un aiuto per l'acquisto di un'auto usata che sarebbero stati restituiti con l'arrivo dello stipendio. Non è un conto corrente unico e comune (scusate ma forse non ho specificato bene io nella spiegazione iniziale) per cui lei avrebbe potuto anche non darmene conto.


Soldi prestati prima della vostra relazione. Nel frattempo avete avuto un figlio, quindi è passato un po’ di tempo. Sono stati restituiti questi soldi ?
Giusto per capire la situazione


----------



## Mite85 (2 Settembre 2020)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Invece sono proprio gli insospettabili che si lanciano maggiormente, secondo me.
> 
> Sono d'accordo con quanto detto dalla maggioranza, cioè che l'amico è un cazzaro manipolatore e che lei ne subisce, sorprendentemente e inequivocabilmente, il fascino. Ora, che non ci sia nulla di concreto fra loro non penso proprio; c'è una storia di sicuro. Magari con alti e bassi, magari non essenzialmente fisica, ma che la relazione sia in essere come elemento costante nella vita della moglie di @Mite85 per me è palese.
> Se fossi al suo posto non mi aspetterei che lei dia lettura della cosa in termini soddisfacenti per me, dunque mi organizzerei per capire cosa c'è dietro, visto che si tratta anche della mia vita. Per esempio, visto che si fanno delle notti, per una volta farei finta di andare al lavoro e vedrei cosa succede per esempio se anche il figlio in quel caso è dai nonni. Ormai col telefono, la localizzazione, eventuale apostamento etc si può tutto. Inutile consumarsi il cervello con i dubbi e le domande, prendere il toro per le corna e sapere è un diritto. Io non aspetterei oltre.


Sai che in effetti loro durante l'amicizia avevano una certa intesa, che so gusti sulla musica o sulla scelta dei posti dove mangiare o di svago, non so se mi sono fatto capire così. Perfino una sera a cena da loro c'era uno spot in tv e tutti e due quasi insieme dissero che bello O qualcosa del genere
Ps il vecchio spot di Calzedonia col pilota di aereo che si sceglieva le calzine e saliva a bordo


----------



## Mite85 (2 Settembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non sapevo. Posso farti una domanda: ma a te ti rode di più l'idea di essere cornuto (uso appositamente questo termine, vedi tu se ti fa trasalire solo leggerlo) o che tua moglie venga raggirata da questo tipo?


Tutte e due ma di più la seconda!


----------



## Lara3 (2 Settembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Giusto. Il contesto in cui è stata scritta una frase fa differenza. Vedere i messaggi integralmente è importante.


La frase di lei “ non faccio altro che pensare a te” non la vedo molto abbinata al messaggio di lui che monta un lampadario. Fra i due messaggi quanto tempo era passato ? In mezzo a questi messaggi pensi che siano stati altri compromettenti che sono stati cancellati?


----------



## perplesso (2 Settembre 2020)

Mite85 ha detto:


> Vabbè se ti leggi solo il primo hai già un bel quadro generale. Cmq si! Prima più vagamente per poi spiegarle chiaro e tondo  che è uno che fot***ebbe anche la madre per due spicci. E da quando le ho cercato di far capire che uno così non è un amico vero da che uscivamo anche a coppie non ci vediamo da anni e lei dice che non l'ha nemmeno più sentito


ok non te lo dirà nemmeno sotto tortura che ci va a letto.

però io voto corna da cervo reale


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (2 Settembre 2020)

Mite85 ha detto:


> Sai che in effetti loro durante l'amicizia avevano una certa intesa, che so gusti sulla musica o sulla scelta dei posti dove mangiare o di svago, non so se mi sono fatto capire così. Perfino una sera a cena da loro c'era uno spot in tv e tutti e due quasi insieme dissero che bello O qualcosa del genere
> Ps il vecchio spot di Calzedonia col pilota di aereo che si sceglieva le calzine e saliva a bordo



Questi dettagli a me danno la dimensione di qualcosa di consolidato nel tempo a cui non vogliono rinunciare.


----------



## Marjanna (2 Settembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> La frase di lei “ non faccio altro che pensare a te” non la vedo molto abbinata al messaggio di lui che monta un lampadario. Fra i due messaggi quanto tempo era passato ? In mezzo a questi messaggi pensi che siano stati altri compromettenti che sono stati cancellati?


La frase era " non riesco a smettere di pensarti ", non riesco a smettere di pensarti che fai i lavori del trasloco...
Per me non significa necessariamente che c'è una relazione, ma che lui la emoziona!
Ci sono molte coppie dove uno dei due ha una simpatia spudorata per una terza persona, non è detto la trovi anche attraente fisicamente.
Capita in molti casi tra donne, e fa meno clamore. Non è che si vive solo della luce del partner e tutte le persone fuori dalla coppia son tenute a distanza. 
Poi si può valutare il resto, ma con freddezza. L'emozione è terreno fertile, poi dipende cosa ci viene costruito sopra.
Pensa se uno/a becca i messaggi del partner in questo forum, tra scoperei, ti farei un pompino e quotate tra stesse persone sai che film si potrebbe fare uno/a.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2020)

Mite85 ha detto:


> A volte capita che per i turni il bambino dorma 2 o 3 gg dai nonni però... E a me capita anche di fare turni lunghi e notti


Fai qualche indagine. Metti una usb con registratore in macchina. Fai una ricerca in rete e ti si aprirà un mondo. A me spiace non avere nessuno da spiare


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2020)

Mite85 ha detto:


> Forse occorre fare una precisazione:
> sui soldi prestati, a me noti, dell'importo totale, 500 o 600 € furono prestati in un unico importo ancora poco tempo prima che io e lei iniziammo a frequentarci, con la scusa di un aiuto per l'acquisto di un'auto usata che sarebbero stati restituiti con l'arrivo dello stipendio. Non è un conto corrente unico e comune (scusate ma forse non ho specificato bene io nella spiegazione iniziale) per cui lei avrebbe potuto anche non darmene conto.


Escludi il fatto che lei possa essere in qualche modo “ricattata” per qualcosa che ha fatto prima di conoscerti e di cui lui ha conoscenza e prove. Pensa a qualcosa che ti potrebbe far vacillare la stima nei confronti di lei.
Dipende da come sei tu. Si va dalla omissione di soccorso all’aver rubato una camicetta in un grande magazzino.


----------



## Marjanna (2 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fai qualche indagine. Metti una usb con registratore in macchina. Fai una ricerca in rete e ti si aprirà un mondo. A me spiace non avere nessuno da spiare


Non è mai un gioco, specie se non lo si è mai fatto. L'adrenalina mischiata alla tensione e quella sorta di piacere sadico quando si fa centro mischiato a dolore e rabbia non si possono immaginare.


----------



## ipazia (2 Settembre 2020)

@Mite85, non ti sfiora il sospetto che questo tuo concentrarti su un sospetto sia un modo per girare intorno al problema?

Da quel che descrivi la cosa che io al tuo posto riterrei davvero preoccupante è la gestione dei soldi.
Non è un buon indizio che una persona faccia contratti di prestito e poi non sia in grado di far rispettare il contratto stretto. (e questo indica della capacità di scelta di chi tenersi vicino e chi no)
L'altro aspetto è la reiterazione del fatto. Ossia trovarsi davanti una persona che non mantiene la parola data e ignorare la cosa rimettendosi nella stessa situazione (e questo dice della capacità di prendere posizione nelle relazioni).
L'altro aspetto ancora è il fatto che di fronte a richieste del cazzo (chiedere un prestito per la play è veramente da minus habens) non venga fatta una ulteriore valutazione sulla condivisione di priorità. E, peggio ancora, sarebbe che fatta quella valutazione, vengano condivise quelle priorità.


Personalmente mi basterebbe questo per andare in allarme. (e molto probabilmente salutare l'altro...)
E un ipotetico tradimento passerebbe in cavalleria.

Perchè anche soltanto quei tre aspetti, e approfondendo ce ne sarebbero molti altri solo considerando il dato certo, ossia l'uso dei soldi in relazione alle priorità, mi renderebbe la persona inaffidabile per condividerci una quotidianità.

Quanto al resto che ti inquieta...se tua moglie così ragiona, non le cambi il modo di ragionare proteggendola o accusando quell'altro di essere un manipolatore.
Anzi, proteggendola e schierandoti con lei senza aver il coraggio di affrontarla sulle sue debolezze, confermi esattamente le debolezze.
(e il fatto che tu non sei in grado di vederla e accettarla per come è, e sostenerla - anche con un sonoro calcio in culo se serve). 

E, questo sì, è un buon punto di partenza per un eventuale tradimento.

Detto questo, se a toccarti sono le chat...in una vita esistono diversi tipi di relazione.
E ogni relazione ha le sue coordinate.

Hai bisogno di un tradimento per prendere tua moglie e parlare chiaramente?
Non siete riusciti in questi anni a costruire una relazione in cui si possa parlare direttamente, anche in modo "duro"?

Anche in questo caso, il tradimento, come spesso accade, è l'ultimo dei vostri problemi.
Anzi. Direi che non è un problema.
Ma un sintomo.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non è mai un gioco, specie se non lo si è mai fatto. L'adrenalina mischiata alla tensione e quella sorta di piacere sadico quando si fa centro mischiato a dolore e rabbia non si possono immaginare.


Veramente io l’ho provato.


----------



## Marjanna (2 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente io l’ho provato.


E ti piacerebbe riprovarlo?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E ti piacerebbe riprovarlo?


No. Ma meglio che essere all’oscuro.


----------



## Vera (2 Settembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Gli hotel di 5 stelle hai voglia di trovarli a 400 euro. Semmai 1000. Anche più . Fatti un giro su Booking giusto per un aggiornamento.
> Non stavamo parlando dell’intensità delle sensazioni fra le varie lenzuola.
> Ma del lavoro sommerso che c’è dietro questo business.
> E comunque anche se non è una legge universale, in generale la qualità si paga.
> E beninteso, tutto è da relazionarsi alla disponibilità economica di ciascuno: se un operaio guadagna 1500 euro al mese certo che si deve adeguare. Nessun dubbio sulla profondità dei sentimenti di lui se va con l’amante nell’albergo da 50, nessun dubbio sulla profondità delle sensazioni se va con una “ professionista “, ma molti dubbi sulla profondità delle sensazioni della “ signorina”


Forse sei te che non sai scegliere bene gli alberghi a 5 stelle. Se poi mi dici che passi la notte in una suite di un Hotel fronte spiaggia privata, a Forte dei Marmi, posso darti ragione.
Comunque te c'hai proprio il chiodo  fisso delle prostitute. Vedi puttanieri ovunque


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E ti piacerebbe riprovarlo?


Comunque io sono un genio nei pedinamenti. Mi sono offerta almeno un paio di volte a degli utenti di zona gratuitamente, almeno per togliersi un pensiero. Ma hanno tutti rifiutato.


----------



## perplesso (2 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque io sono un genio nei pedinamenti. Mi sono offerta almeno un paio di volte a degli utenti di zona gratuitamente, almeno per togliersi un pensiero. Ma hanno tutti rifiutato.


è perchè sei inquietante


----------



## Lara3 (2 Settembre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Forse sei te che non sai scegliere bene gli alberghi a 5 stelle. Se poi mi dici che passi la notte in una suite di un Hotel fronte spiaggia privata, a Forte dei Marmi, posso darti ragione.
> Comunque te c'hai proprio il chiodo  fisso delle prostitute. Vedi puttanieri ovunque


per forza ! Prima lo avevo ogni giorno davanti agli occhi. E poi interessante che aveva degli amici con lo stesso “hobby “. 
Insomma ero circondata


----------



## Marjanna (2 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Ma meglio che essere all’oscuro.


Ok. Io mi riferivo alla tua frase "A me spiace non avere nessuno da spiare".



Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque io sono un genio nei pedinamenti. Mi sono offerta almeno un paio di volte a degli utenti di zona gratuitamente, almeno per togliersi un pensiero. Ma hanno tutti rifiutato.


Ah ecco, hai un portamento naturale. Ti ci vedrei in effetti


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Forse sei te che non sai scegliere bene gli alberghi a 5 stelle. Se poi mi dici che passi la notte in una suite di un Hotel fronte spiaggia privata, a Forte dei Marmi, posso darti ragione.
> Comunque te c'hai proprio il chiodo  fisso delle prostitute. Vedi puttanieri ovunque


Sì, per Lara lo shock è stato tale che cerca nella sua esperienza tutto ciò che può usare per elevare la sua condizione di amante da un ruolo che lei considera di mero sfogo. Mi pare una sua debolezza su cui non accanirsi.



perplesso ha detto:


> è perchè sei inquietante



No. Rifiutavano la possibilità di avere prove.



Marjanna ha detto:


> Ok. Io mi riferivo alla tua frase "*A me spiace non avere nessuno da spiare"*.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah ecco, hai un portamento naturale. Ti ci vedrei in effetti


Intendevo che seguire qualcuno, senza essere notata,  è divertente.
L’idea di ascoltare le conversazioni è interessante, ma non mi interessa ascoltare nessuno. 
In realtà sono rispettosa della privacy e sono molto discreta.
Non ho mai raccontato a nessuno le molte confidenze che ho ricevuto.


----------



## Lara3 (2 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì, per Lara lo shock è stato tale che cerca nella sua esperienza tutto ciò che può usare per elevare la sua condizione di amante da un ruolo che lei considera di mero sfogo. Mi pare una sua debolezza su cui non accanirsi.


La veste dell’amante non mi è mai stata stretta e non mi sono mai sentita uno sfogo.
Una prostituta si, è una condizione di mero sfogo. Sono stata tradita con delle prostitute, ma lontano da me da fare paragoni.
Ci sono tante sfumature del ruolo dell’amante e qui ne avete viste di tutti i colori.
La mia relazione era un po’ diversa dalle solite: troppo tempo passato insieme, troppe cose fatte assieme, troppo , troppo. Per qualcuno. Ma per noi andava bene così.
In effetti è una relazione che funziona.
Ha funzionato a distanza e funziona da vicini.
Non vedo niente di male.


----------



## ivanl (2 Settembre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Forse sei te che non sai scegliere bene gli alberghi a 5 stelle. Se poi mi dici che passi la notte in una suite di un Hotel fronte spiaggia privata, a Forte dei Marmi, posso darti ragione.
> Comunque te c'hai proprio il chiodo  fisso delle prostitute. Vedi puttanieri ovunque


in un normalissimo albergo a 4 stelle che fa dayuse, la camera dalle 10 alle 18 costa 60/80 euro. Senza dover andare in un motel


----------



## francoff (2 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque io sono un genio nei pedinamenti. Mi sono offerta almeno un paio di volte a degli utenti di zona gratuitamente, almeno per togliersi un pensiero. Ma hanno tutti rifiutato.


con me non ti eri offerta, feci tutto da solo!!


----------



## francoff (2 Settembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> La veste dell’amante non mi è mai stata stretta e non mi sono mai sentita uno sfogo.
> Una prostituta si, è una condizione di mero sfogo. Sono stata tradita con delle prostitute, ma lontano da me da fare paragoni.
> Ci sono tante sfumature del ruolo dell’amante e qui ne avete viste di tutti i colori.
> La mia relazione era un po’ diversa dalle solite: troppo tempo passato insieme, troppe cose fatte assieme, troppo , troppo. Per qualcuno. Ma per noi andava bene così.
> ...


da coppia di amanti siete diventati una coppia ufficiale?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> La veste dell’amante non mi è mai stata stretta e non mi sono mai sentita uno sfogo.
> Una prostituta si, è una condizione di mero sfogo. Sono stata tradita con delle prostitute, ma lontano da me da fare paragoni.
> Ci sono tante sfumature del ruolo dell’amante e qui ne avete viste di tutti i colori.
> La mia relazione era un po’ diversa dalle solite: troppo tempo passato insieme, troppe cose fatte assieme, troppo , troppo. Per qualcuno. Ma per noi andava bene così.
> ...


Veramente tu fai costantemente paragoni, ma non te ne accorgi.
Succede. Quando mia figlia era piccolissima non erano diffuse le telecamere. Le facemmo una ripresa con una telecamera in prestito. Mio marito mi raccomandò di non sbaciucchiarla tutto il tempo perché il filmato sarebbe risultato stucchevole.
Io mi impegnai ed ero convinta di essere stata molto contenuta. Quando l’ho visto ho riso tanto e rido ogni volta al pensiero: la baciavo in continuazione.
Tu fai uguale. Dici una cosa, ma ne è evidente un’altra.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2020)

francoff ha detto:


> con me non ti eri offerta, feci tutto da solo!!


Eri fuori zona, mi pare.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (2 Settembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non è mai un gioco, specie se non lo si è mai fatto. L'adrenalina mischiata alla tensione e quella sorta di piacere sadico quando si fa centro mischiato a dolore e rabbia non si possono immaginare.



Uh uh. Un mese ci ho messo ad avere l'illuminazione vincente, proprio mentre pensavo ad altro e mi ero quasi rassegnata alla sua versione dei fatti che pure non mi sembrava plausibile. Non avevo mai pensato alla cosa come la descrivi tu, cioè con una "sorta di piacere sadico": è verissimo! Non si vuole scoprire, ma quando si fa centro tutto il parterre di possibilità emotive in background esplode. E ci si stupisce che intorno il mondo continui a girare imperturbabile e indifferente al cataclisma


----------



## francoff (2 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eri fuori zona, mi pare.


Insomma ....da milano 1 ora di strada ...


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (2 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eri fuori zona, mi pare.



Che peccato averti conosciuta a bocce ferme! Tu non eri in zona, di più ahahah!!
Però, checcazz, avrei almeno potuto commissionarti qualche sgarro alla preziosa e costosissima auto della bella cavallona


----------



## francoff (2 Settembre 2020)

francoff ha detto:


> Insomma ....da milano 1 ora di strada ...


ti avrei pagato benzina e autostrada....con quello che ho pagato di auto a nolo sarebbe stato conveniente...e poi non avrei visto quella scena penosa....sai che non l ho mai dimenticata?


----------



## perplesso (2 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Rifiutavano la possibilità di avere prove.


resti inquietante lo stesso


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (2 Settembre 2020)

francoff ha detto:


> ti avrei pagato benzina e autostrada....con quello che ho pagato di auto a nolo sarebbe stato conveniente...e poi non avrei visto quella scena penosa....sai che non l ho mai dimenticata?



Francoff, era la scena nel parcheggio di un motel? Ricordo bene? Perdonami, ma ho perso qualche colpo nel frattempo (per esempio non ricordo se ai tempi ci siamo sentiti qualche volta al telefono)


----------



## francoff (2 Settembre 2020)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Francoff, era la scena nel parcheggio di un motel? Ricordo bene? Perdonami, ma ho perso qualche colpo nel frattempo (per esempio non ricordo se ai tempi ci siamo sentiti qualche volta al telefono)


No, si erano incontrati su una panchina in un parchetto a Parma. Non ho mai sentito nessuno al telefono. Ho chattato in privato con persone che mi hanno dato molto e che ricordo con tanto affetto, ma al telefono mai.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Settembre 2020)

francoff ha detto:


> No, si erano incontrati su una panchina in un parchetto a Parma. Non ho mai sentito nessuno al telefono. Ho chattato in privato con persone che mi hanno dato molto e che ricordo con tanto affetto, ma al telefono mai.


Ciaoo scusa la domanda???tu quindi li hai visti che facevano lingua in bocca?abitate a Parma?mi auguro di no... perché non andrei mai al parco della mia città con un altro....tempo zero e lo saprebbe anche il sindaco


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2020)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Che peccato averti conosciuta a bocce ferme! Tu non eri in zona, di più ahahah!!
> Però, checcazz, avrei almeno potuto commissionarti qualche sgarro alla preziosa e costosissima auto della bella cavallona


Lo sai, per quello non ero disponibile


----------



## francoff (2 Settembre 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ciaoo scusa la domanda???tu quindi li hai visti che facevano lingua in bocca?abitate a Parma?mi auguro di no... perché non andrei mai al parco della mia città con un altro....tempo zero e lo saprebbe anche il sindaco


Lui si ma è scapolo, noi no. Comunque nessuna lingua in bocca lei gli stava dicendo addio


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2020)

francoff ha detto:


> ti avrei pagato benzina e autostrada....con quello che ho pagato di auto a nolo sarebbe stato conveniente...e poi non avrei visto quella scena penosa....sai che non l ho mai dimenticata?


Mi pare però che tu sia arrivato qui a cose fatte


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Settembre 2020)

francoff ha detto:


> Lui si ma è scapolo, noi no. Comunque nessuna lingua in bocca lei gli stava dicendo addio


Ahhhh.....beccata alla fine....ancora peggio...
Mi spiace


----------



## ologramma (2 Settembre 2020)

francoff ha detto:


> No, si erano incontrati su una panchina in un parchetto a Parma lungo il fiume?. Non ho mai sentito nessuno al telefono. Ho chattato in privato con persone che mi hanno dato molto e che ricordo con tanto affetto, ma al telefono mai.


forse quello grandissimo dove si passa per vedere il centro di parma? Comunque  ti ho ammirato anche se abbiamo , credo parlato , poco


----------



## Marjanna (2 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intendevo che seguire qualcuno, senza essere notata,  è divertente.
> L’idea di ascoltare le conversazioni è interessante, ma non mi interessa ascoltare nessuno.
> In realtà sono rispettosa della privacy e sono molto discreta.
> Non ho mai raccontato a nessuno le molte confidenze che ho ricevuto.


A me non verrebbe mai da associare la parola divertimento a pedinare una persona. Comunque ho capito che lo dici per adrenalina (credo almeno).
E come fai a non farti notare? 
...forse Milano grande città le persone si guardano poco intorno.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> A me non verrebbe mai da associare la parola divertimento a pedinare una persona. Comunque ho capito che lo dici per adrenalina (credo almeno).
> E come fai a non farti notare?
> ...forse Milano grande città le persone si guardano poco intorno.


Non mi notano perché sono un genio 
Non è come nei film dove, per ragioni di inquadratura, sono tutti vicini che se ne accorgerebbe chiunque, figuriamoci spie professioniste o criminali.
Ma che adrenalina, ho detto divertimento.
Tu non guardi nelle case con le luci accese per vedere di quale colore hanno le pareti e che lampadari hanno?
E qui? Non è un modo per capire le vite degli altri?
Poi l’ho fatto solo per amiche.


----------



## francoff (2 Settembre 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> forse quello grandissimo dove si passa per vedere il centro di parma? Comunque  ti ho ammirato anche se abbiamo , credo parlato , poco


Penso che tu intendi parco ducale, non era quello.


----------



## francoff (2 Settembre 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> forse quello grandissimo dove si passa per vedere il centro di parma? Comunque  ti ho ammirato anche se abbiamo , credo parlato , poco


Perché ammirato?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> A me non verrebbe mai da associare la parola divertimento a pedinare una persona. Comunque ho capito che lo dici per adrenalina (credo almeno).
> E come fai a non farti notare?
> ...forse Milano grande città le persone si guardano poco intorno.


Comunque adesso basta un geolocalizzatorte gps in macchina


----------



## ologramma (2 Settembre 2020)

francoff ha detto:


> Perché ammirato?


dai ricordo la tua storia e spesso rileggo dall'inizio .
Primo il sangue freddo dopo averla vista al parco che piangeva , Poi la confessione , tutta la tua travagliata vita  di pendolare per il mondo  e la fine la riconciliazione  spero che vada tutto bene .Altri parchi non ne so l'altro anno ci sono passato sia all'andata che al ritorno  non è che conosco bene la città quindi posso sbagliare, comunque una bella cittadina  tranquilla  parma


----------



## ologramma (2 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque adesso basta un geolocalizzatorte gps in macchina


signora la vedo tecnologica , complimenti


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> signora la vedo tecnologica , complimenti


Tzè


----------



## ologramma (2 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tzè


tradurre tzè


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> tradurre tzè


Che te credi?


----------



## ologramma (2 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che te credi?


bene  ,come dicono dalle parti mie: risoluta sei


----------



## Marjanna (2 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu non guardi nelle case con le luci accese per vedere di quale colore hanno le pareti e che lampadari hanno?


 oddio sinceramente è l'ultimo dei miei pensieri

Mi ricordo una scena in un paesello di collina dove ero a far visita. C'era una via con delle case che davano sulla strada, e all'imbrunire camminando mi son trovata a passare davanti una di queste, con delle grandi finestre. Una signora anziana si era preparata la cena, e stava seduta in una stanza enorme con la sua minestrina davanti il televisore a guardare il telegiornale, intorno a lei oggetti e immagini parlavano della sua vita. Bellissimo! Peccato non sapessi fotografare all'epoca. Mi trasmise un senso di Italia che stava svanendo, di concezione del tempo diversa.


----------



## Sullivan (2 Settembre 2020)

Mite85 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, scrivo per avere un punto di vista, magari più obbiettivo, su quello che per ora è solo un sospetto.
> ...


Ciao Mite85,
purtroppo, per similitudine con quello che ho vissuto io, stai per entrare in un periodo devastante. Sembra assurdo ma in moltissimi aspetti i comportamenti che descrivi sono identici a quelli che aveva mia moglie.

Di cuore: in bocca al lupo, nessuna persona ammalapena decente merita di subire questo.

P.S. per gli altri utenti: quando qualcuno chiede aiuto non sarebbe meglio rimanere coerenti alla richiesta senza divagare?


----------



## francoff (2 Settembre 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> dai ricordo la tua storia e spesso rileggo dall'inizio .
> Primo il sangue freddo dopo averla vista al parco che piangeva , Poi la confessione , tutta la tua travagliata vita  di pendolare per il mondo  e la fine la riconciliazione  spero che vada tutto bene .Altri parchi non ne so l'altro anno ci sono passato sia all'andata che al ritorno  non è che conosco bene la città quindi posso sbagliare, comunque una bella cittadina  tranquilla  parma


Parma è la città del suo amante . Riguardo al noi ora e adesso mi rendo conto che è giusto attendere e riprovarci ma che è molto difficile riuscirci. Il tradimento distrugge la parte ingenua di noi , è pesante come situazione. Non c' entra nulla amare , capisco il marito della nostra valentina.65 che dopo averci provato ha gettato la spugna.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (2 Settembre 2020)

francoff ha detto:


> No, si erano incontrati su una panchina in un parchetto a Parma. Non ho mai sentito nessuno al telefono. Ho chattato in privato con persone che mi hanno dato molto e che ricordo con tanto affetto, ma al telefono mai.


Ok, scusami allora, ti confondo con un'altra persona.


----------



## danny (2 Settembre 2020)

Mite85 ha detto:


> I conti sono separati, poi ormai mandano il resoconto online, però è da qualche tempo che lei mi ha proposto di unire i conti... Si, in effetti pensavo che l'amicizia si fosse incrinata inevitabilmente a quel punto ma come scrivevo prima lei ha sempre avuto questa specie di ammirazione, di stima. Se posso sbottonarmi un po' a questo punto credo che lui sia il classico pallone gonfiato, fortemente insicuro che ostenta sicurezza. Infatti noi abbiamo messo su famiglia subito dopo di loro e allora dispensava sempre qualche perla, ad esempio: li invitiamo (lui e compagna col bimbo) per far vedere casa nuova, mia moglie passa un secondo l'aspirapolvere forse era caduto dello zucchero, lui se ne esce ridendo: ecco, avete fatto la cazzata di prendere quella che si trascina (non la scopa elettrica ndr); lei subito, ridendo, fa: abbiamo ciccato, visto?
> 
> Aggiungo che lei è una donna molto in gamba, educata ma non si fa pestare i piedi, eppure con lui sembrava ingenua, quasi sottomessa a tratti


Ti stai interrogando su chi sia tua moglie. 
Che ti tradisca o meno non è determinante, ma tu ignori chi sia lei in realtà. 
Stai male per questo. 
Quando cominci a prendere in mano il cellulare, a farti domande, a osservare i suoi comportamenti, sei arrivato al punto in cui ti rendi conto che l'immagine che avevi di tua moglie non corrisponde al reale e non comprendi più che rapporto ci sia tra voi.


----------



## danny (2 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sembra strano che una così “controllata” possa avere un amante.


Ehm... 
A me no.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi spiego.
> Potrebbe essere che a te ha detto che è per la play, invece avrebbe potuto essere per coprire una spesa per albergo o simile. Ma se lei non è mai libera dal lavoro, non so perché tu possa pensare a una relazione.


Mia moglie mi tradiva in orari d'ufficio.



ermik ha detto:


> nelle mie zone dai 50€ in sù.....giusto per passare tre/quattro ore in una squallida camera di motel
> ...senza contare gli alberghi in dayli use


Divisi per due fa una trentina di incontri. 
Direi che sì, ci sta. I prezzi sono quelli.



Lara3 ha detto:


> insomma...mi chiedo quanto pagano le donne di pulizia, quanto costa il lavaggio e stiratura lenzuola ed asciugamani.... l’industria del turismo riorganizzata.
> Posso immaginare che beneficiano di questi prezzi anche i clienti delle prostitute, quindi un business importante, la stessa camera usata più volte al giorno.
> È ( anche) questa l’eccellenza del turismo italiano?


I motel funzionano a ore. Se fai il calcolo viene un bell'incasso. 
Attorno a me ce ne sono parecchi.



ermik ha detto:


> no...si chiama violazione della privacy fatta in questi termini


Legalmente si, ma chi se ne frega. 
Tutto sommato è meglio sapere che farsi prendere il culo per anni. 
Poi alla conferma ognuno reagisce come meglio crede e può.



perplesso ha detto:


> ma giusto perchè sono pigro e non ho voglia di leggermi i pipponi che vi siete scritti prima, ma tu a tua moglie lo hai fatto presente che il suo comportamento ed il suo rapporto con sto tipo ti mette fortemente a disagio?


Ma lo avrà sicuramente intuito. E se ne frega. 
Certe cose ti si leggono in faccia, non c'è bisogno di fare la dichiarazione ufficiale. Quella meno specchiata qui è lei. Lui infatti non ci sta capendo niente.



Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Non capisco perchè non venga eliminata direttamente la chat ma svuotata. E' come se si volesse mantenere  una parvenza di normalità apparente non sconfermando il rapporto, ma al contempo tenendolo segreto nei contenuti. E' scorretto se non si dichiara. Non ricordo se è stato scritto come giustifica lei lo svuotamento della chat


Anch'io svuoto alcune chat. 
Non le elimino perché le uso.



Marjanna ha detto:


> Non sapevo. Posso farti una domanda: ma a te ti rode di più l'idea di essere cornuto (uso appositamente questo termine, vedi tu se ti fa trasalire solo leggerlo) o che tua moglie venga raggirata da questo tipo?


Il solito problema: ci si focalizza sull'amante per alleggerire le scelte del coniuge.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque io sono un genio nei pedinamenti. Mi sono offerta almeno un paio di volte a degli utenti di zona gratuitamente, almeno per togliersi un pensiero. Ma hanno tutti rifiutato.


Buono a sapersi.
Nell'eventualità ti prenoto.



Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Francoff, era la scena nel parcheggio di un motel? Ricordo bene? Perdonami, ma ho perso qualche colpo nel frattempo (per esempio non ricordo se ai tempi ci siamo sentiti qualche volta al telefono)


Quello ero io. 
Un parcheggio dopo il motel.


----------



## Lostris (2 Settembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Anch'io svuoto alcune chat.
> Non le elimino perché le uso.


E perché le svuoti?


----------



## Lara3 (2 Settembre 2020)

francoff ha detto:


> da coppia di amanti siete diventati una coppia ufficiale?


Si


----------



## Marjanna (2 Settembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Il solito problema: ci si focalizza sull'amante per alleggerire le scelte del coniuge.


Non ho mica capito che intendi Danny... che l'altro sia già amante è un pensiero tuo.
Il mio verte più nel fatto che sua moglie, per quanto raccontato -relativo a episodi passati- era un tantinino sbilanciata verso questo "fratello maggiore" nonostante abbia avuto palesi prove che proprio tanto amico non è. Ora, pare, ci sia un presente di cui non si sa niente però di preciso.
La mia domanda era per capire se era caricato di fuochi d'artificio all'idea di essere tradito, o se c'è una presa di coscienza della situazione di lei, a cui -se fosse vero che la cosa continua- sfugge qualcosa. Quel qualcosa che le sfugge dovrebbe esserle fatto presente, non salvarla, non proteggerla, ma darle in mano le carte perchè ne esca da sola. 
Siete voi, con le vostre tante testimonianze, che fate capire che la madre dal momento che diventa tale non sarà mai una donna come le altre.


----------



## Lara3 (2 Settembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Buono a sapersi.
> Nell'eventualità ti prenoto.


Ciao ! Come stai?
Novità?


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Settembre 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> E perché le svuoti?


Fa bene al telefono, allegerisce


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> nelle mie zone dai 50€ in sù.....giusto per passare tre/quattro ore in una squallida camera di motel
> ...senza contare gli alberghi in dayli use


Squallidi mi raccomando ahahah


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> E perché le svuoti?


Anche io le svuoto e cancello in tempo reale 
Semplicemente perché chiunque possa prendere il mio telefono non legga i cazzi di altre persone 
Ma banalmente cancello anche i nostri messaggi , per lo stesso motivo 
Poi non capita . Nel dubbio non mi costa nulla cancellare 
Mi viene in automatico


----------



## Lanyanjing (3 Settembre 2020)

Mite85 ha detto:


> Si, mi sto organizzando: es spy cam, controllo km sua auto, arrivi a sorpresa (ma non troppi per non bruciarmeli) ecc. Purtroppo un limite è il fatto che i conti sono separati e l'estratto te lo devi vedere online coi codici.


Amico mio.... se incominci con l'uso della tecnologia entri in un mondo che ti potrebbe creare più domande che risposte se non adeguatamente utilizzata. Bisogna essere esperti e scaltri come delle faine. Le spycam dove le metteresti? Non è semplice anche perchè se di dimensioni ridotte necessitano di alimentazione stabile se non vuoi che durino solo un paio di ore. Domanda: tua moglie si intende di tecnologia? Se si lascia stare se invece è una tonta come mia moglie allora puoi fare qualcosa. Se posso darti un suggerimento, considerato che da quello che ho capito tu fai turni in cui ci sono dei momenti di assoluta libertà da parte di tua moglie, alla fine a te interessa principalmente capire cosa succede in casa quando tuo figlio è dai nonni e tu sei al lavoro. Trova una scusa dove sei rimasto colpito da un furto in casa di un tuo conoscente e che vuoi installare un piccolo sistema di video sorveglianza: due o tre telecamere al massimo da posizionare nei punti deboli della casa. Le telecamere non devono essere Wifi tranne quella posta all'ingresso perchè potrebbe generare dei sospetti alla moglie anche se non esperta (ovviamente per la moglie sono spacciate tutte per via cavo). Collegate via rete al computer di casa, con la possibilità di essere eventualmente spente. Se l'idea viene accettata dalla moglie, procedi, fai fare l'installazione ad un esperto che sarà anche il tuo complice per spiegare alla moglie che il circuito è chiuso e non è accessibile dall'esterno via internet, la moglie deve capire e credere che le telecamere sono di tipo "motion detector" ovvero si attivano solo ed esclusivamente se rilevano del movimento. La telecamera che viene posta in ingresso che è l'unica wifi, anche se la moglie spegne il sistema video agendo sulla rete, la telecamera avrà sempre il wifi attivo (e anche l'audio) quindi con una app puoi tranquillamente vedere e soprattutto settare la telecamera che invii una email ad ogni detection. Se poi hai una moglie particolarmente impacciata, puoi anche simulare lo spegnimento del sistema quando in realtà non si spegne nulla. È complicato, costa senza ombra di dubbio ma è l'unico sistema che ti permette di evitare grane perchè la moglie è a conoscenza del sistema di sorveglianza (fai solo attenzione che il suo amico non sia un esperto di queste cose altrimenti potrebbe mangiare la foglia). Installato il sistema potrai sapere se sta in casa, ci sono visite o esce ad orari strani senza dire nulla. (un’ultima cosa, la telecamera Wifi puoi eventualmente sostituirla con una con scheda SIM in 4G ma ovviamente hai costi superiori e l'abbonamento della scheda dati da pagare in più ogni mese).

Installare un rilevatore GPS sulla macchina serve a poco. Potresti non avere nessun risultato, anche perchè se ci pensi dovresti installare il rilevatore anche nella macchina del suo amico per fare un bel lavoro. Anche il conteggio dei chilometri.... puoi stimare le distanze ma cosa succede se per caso fa una deviazione per via del traffico e ti trovi più chilometri del normale? Anche in questo caso (moglie permettendo) meglio agire alla luce del sole. Dove vivo io in Cina le Dash cam sono legali (anzi quasi obbligatorie considerato come guidano questi idioti) ma non so in Italia. Se convinci la moglie, unisci l'utile al dilettevole perchè la registrazione serve in caso di incidente, ma allo stesso tempo puoi avere la traccia GPS e dipende dalla memoria giorni di video da vedere con relativo audio interno... perchè alla fine non è la posizione che interessa, sono le telefonate che si fanno quando si è da soli.

Comunque, come ti ho detto in un altro post, per me puoi stare tranquillo…ma se il tuo sesto senso ti dice che c'è qualcosa che non quadra, allora spero di esserti stato utile con i miei piccoli consigli…ed inizia a farti prescrivere dal dottore lo Xanax... ne avrai purtroppo bisogno.


----------



## oriente70 (3 Settembre 2020)

Basta parlare chiaro . 
Se ha un po a cuore il vostro rapporto capisce .


----------



## Mite85 (3 Settembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ti stai interrogando su chi sia tua moglie.
> Che ti tradisca o meno non è determinante, ma tu ignori chi sia lei in realtà.
> Stai male per questo.
> Quando cominci a prendere in mano il cellulare, a farti domande, a osservare i suoi comportamenti, sei arrivato al punto in cui ti rendi conto che l'immagine che avevi di tua moglie non corrisponde al reale e non comprendi più che rapporto ci sia tra voi.


Invece è determinante eccome l'eventuale tradimento sennò non sarei qui a chiedere consiglio. Del mio rapporto sono molto soddisfatto, è rimasto pressoché invariato dal principio, sono sempre stato sicuro di voler stare con lei. Ora prima voglio capire se il problema o esiste o no. Ti faccio un esempio: premesso che lei negli anni sino ad ora non ha mai cambiato atteggiamento nei miei confronti né io la sento distante o distratta, ipotizziamo che io assuma un investigatore e che escluda un tradimento: non sentirei la necessità di fare un'analisi del ns matrimonio.


----------



## Mite85 (3 Settembre 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Amico mio.... se incominci con l'uso della tecnologia entri in un mondo che ti potrebbe creare più domande che risposte se non adeguatamente utilizzata. Bisogna essere esperti e scaltri come delle faine. Le spycam dove le metteresti? Non è semplice anche perchè se di dimensioni ridotte necessitano di alimentazione stabile se non vuoi che durino solo un paio di ore. Domanda: tua moglie si intende di tecnologia? Se si lascia stare se invece è una tonta come mia moglie allora puoi fare qualcosa. Se posso darti un suggerimento, considerato che da quello che ho capito tu fai turni in cui ci sono dei momenti di assoluta libertà da parte di tua moglie, alla fine a te interessa principalmente capire cosa succede in casa quando tuo figlio è dai nonni e tu sei al lavoro. Trova una scusa dove sei rimasto colpito da un furto in casa di un tuo conoscente e che vuoi installare un piccolo sistema di video sorveglianza: due o tre telecamere al massimo da posizionare nei punti deboli della casa. Le telecamere non devono essere Wifi tranne quella posta all'ingresso perchè potrebbe generare dei sospetti alla moglie anche se non esperta (ovviamente per la moglie sono spacciate tutte per via cavo). Collegate via rete al computer di casa, con la possibilità di essere eventualmente spente. Se l'idea viene accettata dalla moglie, procedi, fai fare l'installazione ad un esperto che sarà anche il tuo complice per spiegare alla moglie che il circuito è chiuso e non è accessibile dall'esterno via internet, la moglie deve capire e credere che le telecamere sono di tipo "motion detector" ovvero si attivano solo ed esclusivamente se rilevano del movimento. La telecamera che viene posta in ingresso che è l'unica wifi, anche se la moglie spegne il sistema video agendo sulla rete, la telecamera avrà sempre il wifi attivo (e anche l'audio) quindi con una app puoi tranquillamente vedere e soprattutto settare la telecamera che invii una email ad ogni detection. Se poi hai una moglie particolarmente impacciata, puoi anche simulare lo spegnimento del sistema quando in realtà non si spegne nulla. È complicato, costa senza ombra di dubbio ma è l'unico sistema che ti permette di evitare grane perchè la moglie è a conoscenza del sistema di sorveglianza (fai solo attenzione che il suo amico non sia un esperto di queste cose altrimenti potrebbe mangiare la foglia). Installato il sistema potrai sapere se sta in casa, ci sono visite o esce ad orari strani senza dire nulla. (un’ultima cosa, la telecamera Wifi puoi eventualmente sostituirla con una con scheda SIM in 4G ma ovviamente hai costi superiori e l'abbonamento della scheda dati da pagare in più ogni mese).
> 
> Installare un rilevatore GPS sulla macchina serve a poco. Potresti non avere nessun risultato, anche perchè se ci pensi dovresti installare il rilevatore anche nella macchina del suo amico per fare un bel lavoro. Anche il conteggio dei chilometri.... puoi stimare le distanze ma cosa succede se per caso fa una deviazione per via del traffico e ti trovi più chilometri del normale? Anche in questo caso (moglie permettendo) meglio agire alla luce del sole. Dove vivo io in Cina le Dash cam sono legali (anzi quasi obbligatorie considerato come guidano questi idioti) ma non so in Italia. Se convinci la moglie, unisci l'utile al dilettevole perchè la registrazione serve in caso di incidente, ma allo stesso tempo puoi avere la traccia GPS e dipende dalla memoria giorni di video da vedere con relativo audio interno... perchè alla fine non è la posizione che interessa, sono le telefonate che si fanno quando si è da soli.
> 
> Comunque, come ti ho detto in un altro post, per me puoi stare tranquillo…ma se il tuo sesto senso ti dice che c'è qualcosa che non quadra, allora spero di esserti stato utile con i miei piccoli consigli…ed inizia a farti prescrivere dal dottore lo Xanax... ne avrai purtroppo bisogno.


Grazie per gli spunti hi-tech, ma viviamo in un condominio da 10 anni e mai un'intrusione in tutta la scala, non abbiamo preziosi o cose di valore a casa, con un impianto credo che la metterei subito in allarme. Vendono perfino una radiosveglia da comodino con microcamera occultata.


----------



## Mite85 (3 Settembre 2020)

In più la cam sulla vettura con la scusa degli incidenti è facilmente eludibile, car sharing, farsi venire a prendere ad una fermata bus distante da casa, taxi pagato in contanti. Io non ho esperienza da traditore ma con una cam in auto le starei lontano come dalla peste.


----------



## Lara3 (3 Settembre 2020)

Mite85 ha detto:


> Grazie per gli spunti hi-tech, ma viviamo in un condominio da 10 anni e mai un'intrusione in tutta la scala, non abbiamo preziosi o cose di valore a casa, con un impianto credo che la metterei subito in allarme. Vendono perfino una radiosveglia da comodino con microcamera occultata.


Infatti, sapendo che ci sono telecamere in casa, spente o no, nel dubbio non lo farà più venire in casa. 
Quindi andranno in albergo.


----------



## Lanyanjing (3 Settembre 2020)

Mite85 ha detto:


> Vendono perfino una radiosveglia da comodino con microcamera occultata.


 vedo che ti stai informando sui vari kit da 007.... la sveglia l'avevo vista su Taobao (è l'ebay Cinese).... serve a poco o nulla.


----------



## Lanyanjing (3 Settembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Infatti, sapendo che ci sono telecamere in casa, spente o no, nel dubbio non lo farà più venire in casa.
> Quindi andranno in albergo.


Ciao Lara, guarda che difficilmente porti in casa l'amante, troppo rischioso (poi dipende sempre nel contesto in cui vivi). Meglio l'hotel, sempre. La telecamera ha solo lo scopo di verificare se ci sono uscite in orari strani (Mite85 fa il turno di notte....dopo il classico buona notte la moglie invece di andare a dormire, esce di casa per qualche ora). Ne conosco un paio (però sono Cinesi   ) che fanno questo giochetto con il marito quando è in trasferta e me le ritrovo al pub con altri...
Comunque per me la moglie del nostro nuovo amico è pulita.... é lui che ci pensa su troppo.


----------



## Lanyanjing (3 Settembre 2020)

Mite85 ha detto:


> Invece è determinante eccome l'eventuale tradimento sennò non sarei qui a chiedere consiglio. Del mio rapporto sono molto soddisfatto, è rimasto pressoché invariato dal principio, sono sempre stato sicuro di voler stare con lei. Ora prima voglio capire se il problema o esiste o no. Ti faccio un esempio: *premesso che lei negli anni sino ad ora non ha mai cambiato atteggiamento nei miei confronti né io la sento distante o distratta, ipotizziamo che io assuma un investigatore e che escluda un tradimento: non sentirei la necessità di fare un'analisi del ns matrimonio*.


Se è così molto probabilmente il problema non è il matrimonio da analizzare, ma solo questa amicizia tra tua moglie e l'ex collega che non riesci più ad accettare (che hai mal tollerato sin dall'inzio ma per venire incontro a tua moglie non hai preso subito delle azioni drastiche per farla finire). Se è così parla chiaro con tua moglie senza troppi giri di parole.


----------



## Lara3 (3 Settembre 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Ciao Lara, guarda che difficilmente porti in casa l'amante, troppo rischioso (poi dipende sempre nel contesto in cui vivi). Meglio l'hotel, sempre. La telecamera ha solo lo scopo di verificare se ci sono uscite in orari strani (Mite85 fa il turno di notte....dopo il classico buona notte la moglie invece di andare a dormire, esce di casa per qualche ora). Ne conosco un paio (però sono Cinesi   ) che fanno questo giochetto con il marito quando è in trasferta e me le ritrovo al pub con altri...
> Comunque per me la moglie del nostro nuovo amico è pulita.... é lui che ci pensa su troppo.


Ciao ! 
Normalmente è come dici tu, l’etica del peggior traditore non ammetterebbe un tradimento in casa. Ma sai che ci sono eccezioni, qui avevo letto di una utente.
Poi lui è un marpione, sempre alla ricerca di soldi e gli hotel comunque costano.
Dimmi, tu come stai ?
Come va con tua moglie ?
E la situazione da voi con il Corona come è ?
Buona giornata


----------



## Vera (3 Settembre 2020)

SpyCam, GPS, telecamere... Ma voi non state bene. Fossi vostra moglie, sarebbe la volta buona che vi riempio di corna.


----------



## Lanyanjing (3 Settembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ciao !
> Normalmente è come dici tu, l’etica del peggior traditore non ammetterebbe un tradimento in casa. Ma sai che ci sono eccezioni, qui avevo letto di una utente.
> Poi lui è un marpione, sempre alla ricerca di soldi e gli hotel comunque costano.
> Dimmi, tu come stai ?
> ...


Io sto bene e per fortuna abbiamo parecchio lavoro. 
Con mia moglie alti e bassi... mi sembra di avere a fianco delle volte il manoscritto Voynich.... ho sempre la sensazione che nasconda qualcosa, ma prima o poi ne verrò a capo. Ora sono concentrato sul lavoro che dato il periodo è prioritario su tutto.
Il virus qui in Cina sembra ormai un ricordo lontano.... solo quando viaggi o entri in aree pubbliche la mascherina è sempre obbligatoria... ma molti incominciano a non indossarla più... anche perchè dove vivo io non ci sono casi di Covid da parecchi mesi. La prossima settimana vado a Wuhan


----------



## Lanyanjing (3 Settembre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> SpyCam, GPS, telecamere... Ma voi non state bene. Fossi vostra moglie, sarebbe la volta buona che vi riempio di corna.


Per me che vivo in Cina no corna.... regalami solo dei cappelli verdi....


----------



## Brunetta (3 Settembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non ho mica capito che intendi Danny... che l'altro sia già amante è un pensiero tuo.
> Il mio verte più nel fatto che sua moglie, per quanto raccontato -relativo a episodi passati- era un tantinino sbilanciata verso questo "fratello maggiore" nonostante abbia avuto palesi prove che proprio tanto amico non è. Ora, pare, ci sia un presente di cui non si sa niente però di preciso.
> La mia domanda era per capire se era caricato di fuochi d'artificio all'idea di essere tradito, o se c'è una presa di coscienza della situazione di lei, a cui -se fosse vero che la cosa continua- sfugge qualcosa. Quel qualcosa che le sfugge dovrebbe esserle fatto presente, non salvarla, non proteggerla, ma darle in mano le carte perchè ne esca da sola.
> Siete voi, con le vostre tante testimonianze, che *fate capire che la madre dal momento che diventa tale non sarà mai una donna come le altre*.


Eheeee ?


----------



## Lara3 (3 Settembre 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Io sto bene e per fortuna abbiamo parecchio lavoro.
> Con mia moglie alti e bassi... mi sembra di avere a fianco delle volte il manoscritto Voynich.... ho sempre la sensazione che nasconda qualcosa, ma prima o poi ne verrò a capo. Ora sono concentrato sul lavoro che dato il periodo è prioritario su tutto.
> Il virus qui in Cina sembra ormai un ricordo lontano.... solo quando viaggi o entri in aree pubbliche la mascherina è sempre obbligatoria... ma molti incominciano a non indossarla più... anche perchè dove vivo io non ci sono casi di Covid da parecchi mesi. La prossima settimana vado a Wuhan


Non si capisce più niente con questo virus. In alcuni paesi europei stanno aumentando i contagi. È tranquillizzante sapere che da voi è tutto tranquillo, ma molte cose sono ancora da chiarire. Un’amico giovane, preso il virus agli inizi, in ballo per qualche mese e parecchie cure finché finalmente è diventato negativo. Senza arrivare in terapia intensiva.
E da qualche settimana si è ammalato di nuovo, è positivo, è in ospedale, non sta bene, ma per fortuna non intubato.
Nessuna malattia pregressa.
Perché in alcuni fa dei danni così ed in altri passa senza sintomatologia ?
Da noi sono iniziate le scuole ; circa 20 il numero di allievi in classe. Mascherina obbligatoria solo sui mezzi di trasporto.
Speriamo bene.
Buona fortuna per lavoro ed in famiglia.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Settembre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> SpyCam, GPS, telecamere... Ma voi non state bene. Fossi vostra moglie, sarebbe la volta buona che vi riempio di corna.


non si tratta più di tradimento, ma si diventa maniaci del controllo, o lo si è sempre stati


----------



## danny (3 Settembre 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> E perché le svuoti?


Perché ci sono discussioni che preferisco restino private. O perché ci sono troppi messaggi.
Ultimamente comunque sto scrivendo meno.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Settembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non si capisce più niente con questo virus. In alcuni paesi europei stanno aumentando i contagi. È tranquillizzante sapere che da voi è tutto tranquillo, ma molte cose sono ancora da chiarire. Un amico giovane, preso il virus agli inizi, in ballo per qualche mese e parecchie cure finché finalmente è diventato negativo. Senza arrivare in terapia intensiva.
> E da qualche settimana si è ammalato di nuovo, è positivo, è in ospedale, non sta bene, ma per fortuna non intubato.
> Nessuna malattia pregressa.
> Perché in alcuni fa dei danni così ed in altri passa senza sintomatologia ?
> ...


Ma anch’io non prendo l’influenza da vent’anni.
Abbiamo un sistema immunitario e in alcuni è più efficiente, soprattutto per alcuni virus o batteri.
Non c’è nella di strano.
Poi, inevitabilmente, ogni nuovo virus richiede protocolli di cura diversi che vengono messi a punto nelle fasi iniziali.


----------



## danny (3 Settembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non ho mica capito che intendi Danny... che l'altro sia già amante è un pensiero tuo.
> Il mio verte più nel fatto che sua moglie, per quanto raccontato -relativo a episodi passati- era un tantinino sbilanciata verso questo "fratello maggiore" nonostante abbia avuto palesi prove che proprio tanto amico non è. Ora, pare, ci sia un presente di cui non si sa niente però di preciso.
> La mia domanda era per capire se era caricato di fuochi d'artificio all'idea di essere tradito, o se c'è una presa di coscienza della situazione di lei, a cui -se fosse vero che la cosa continua- sfugge qualcosa. Quel qualcosa che le sfugge dovrebbe esserle fatto presente, non salvarla, non proteggerla, ma darle in mano le carte perchè ne esca da sola.
> Siete voi, con le vostre tante testimonianze, che fate capire che la madre dal momento che diventa tale non sarà mai una donna come le altre.


Prima di qualsiasi passo lui deve approfondire la conoscenza di lei come è realmente.
Focalizzarsi sull'amico distoglie da questo che dovrebbe essere il compito principale. 
Se una persona tradisce non è mai colpa dell'amante, soggetto di cui dobbiamo disinteressarci. Se l'avvenimento sorprende è perché si ha una visione distorta del coniuge.


----------



## danny (3 Settembre 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Amico mio.... se incominci con l'uso della tecnologia entri in un mondo che ti potrebbe creare più domande che risposte se non adeguatamente utilizzata. Bisogna essere esperti e scaltri come delle faine. Le spycam dove le metteresti? Non è semplice anche perchè se di dimensioni ridotte necessitano di alimentazione stabile se non vuoi che durino solo un paio di ore. Domanda: tua moglie si intende di tecnologia? Se si lascia stare se invece è una tonta come mia moglie allora puoi fare qualcosa. Se posso darti un suggerimento, considerato che da quello che ho capito tu fai turni in cui ci sono dei momenti di assoluta libertà da parte di tua moglie, alla fine a te interessa principalmente capire cosa succede in casa quando tuo figlio è dai nonni e tu sei al lavoro. Trova una scusa dove sei rimasto colpito da un furto in casa di un tuo conoscente e che vuoi installare un piccolo sistema di video sorveglianza: due o tre telecamere al massimo da posizionare nei punti deboli della casa. Le telecamere non devono essere Wifi tranne quella posta all'ingresso perchè potrebbe generare dei sospetti alla moglie anche se non esperta (ovviamente per la moglie sono spacciate tutte per via cavo). Collegate via rete al computer di casa, con la possibilità di essere eventualmente spente. Se l'idea viene accettata dalla moglie, procedi, fai fare l'installazione ad un esperto che sarà anche il tuo complice per spiegare alla moglie che il circuito è chiuso e non è accessibile dall'esterno via internet, la moglie deve capire e credere che le telecamere sono di tipo "motion detector" ovvero si attivano solo ed esclusivamente se rilevano del movimento. La telecamera che viene posta in ingresso che è l'unica wifi, anche se la moglie spegne il sistema video agendo sulla rete, la telecamera avrà sempre il wifi attivo (e anche l'audio) quindi con una app puoi tranquillamente vedere e soprattutto settare la telecamera che invii una email ad ogni detection. Se poi hai una moglie particolarmente impacciata, puoi anche simulare lo spegnimento del sistema quando in realtà non si spegne nulla. È complicato, costa senza ombra di dubbio ma è l'unico sistema che ti permette di evitare grane perchè la moglie è a conoscenza del sistema di sorveglianza (fai solo attenzione che il suo amico non sia un esperto di queste cose altrimenti potrebbe mangiare la foglia). Installato il sistema potrai sapere se sta in casa, ci sono visite o esce ad orari strani senza dire nulla. (un’ultima cosa, la telecamera Wifi puoi eventualmente sostituirla con una con scheda SIM in 4G ma ovviamente hai costi superiori e l'abbonamento della scheda dati da pagare in più ogni mese).
> 
> Installare un rilevatore GPS sulla macchina serve a poco. Potresti non avere nessun risultato, anche perchè se ci pensi dovresti installare il rilevatore anche nella macchina del suo amico per fare un bel lavoro. Anche il conteggio dei chilometri.... puoi stimare le distanze ma cosa succede se per caso fa una deviazione per via del traffico e ti trovi più chilometri del normale? Anche in questo caso (moglie permettendo) meglio agire alla luce del sole. Dove vivo io in Cina le Dash cam sono legali (anzi quasi obbligatorie considerato come guidano questi idioti) ma non so in Italia. Se convinci la moglie, unisci l'utile al dilettevole perchè la registrazione serve in caso di incidente, ma allo stesso tempo puoi avere la traccia GPS e dipende dalla memoria giorni di video da vedere con relativo audio interno... perchè alla fine non è la posizione che interessa, sono le telefonate che si fanno quando si è da soli.
> 
> Comunque, come ti ho detto in un altro post, per me puoi stare tranquillo…ma se il tuo sesto senso ti dice che c'è qualcosa che non quadra, allora spero di esserti stato utile con i miei piccoli consigli…ed inizia a farti prescrivere dal dottore lo Xanax... ne avrai purtroppo bisogno.


Non ottieni nulla così.
Se installi un sistema di telecamere e una dash camera in auto lei troverà comunque il modo per aggirare il controllo. E comincerà ad essere sospettosa e stare all'erta. 
Un piccolo registratore a batterie nascosto fornisce tutte le informazioni necessarie per cominciare ad avere dei sospetti più concreti. 
Poi può comunque sempre pedinarla prendendo permessi o incaricando qualcuno.


----------



## danny (3 Settembre 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Basta parlare chiaro .
> Se ha un po a cuore il vostro rapporto capisce .


Potrebbe avere a cuore tutti e due.
In ogni caso mentirebbe proprio per salvare il rapporto.


----------



## danny (3 Settembre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> SpyCam, GPS, telecamere... Ma voi non state bene. Fossi vostra moglie, sarebbe la volta buona che vi riempio di corna.


Chi tradisce di solito lo fa comunque.
Ma se tu sei fedele non necessariamente devi anche essere coglione. 
Sono per i rapporti paritari: comprendo la relazione extraconiugale, ma non sopporto chi si ammanta di sincerità e virtù e poi nei fatti è un'altra persona. Il tipo di relazione che si instaura in una coppia dipende appunto da quello che si mostra di sé. 
Io non tradirei mai chi mi è fedele, fosse anche solo per non mancare di rispetto. 
Ci si innamora di una persona che si pretende reale, ma se questa dovesse risultare frutto dell'immaginazione, credo che svanirebbero anche i sentimenti. 
So di mogli apparentemente devote e con mariti fedeli che sono da sempre pluritraditrici.
I loro mariti ignorano chi hanno sposato, e fanno scelte basandosi su una relazione che credono diversa. 
Se una persona sa mentire bene, riesce a proporsi in maniera convincente da sembrare un'altra. 
Personalmente preferirei sapere sempre con chi ho a che fare. Il modo per arrivarci però non è sempre quello della conversazione. 
Altrimenti io, oggi, mi considererei il marito di una donna irreprensibile e poco amante del sesso.


----------



## danny (3 Settembre 2020)

Mite85 ha detto:


> Invece è determinante eccome l'eventuale tradimento sennò non sarei qui a chiedere consiglio. Del mio rapporto sono molto soddisfatto, è rimasto pressoché invariato dal principio, sono sempre stato sicuro di voler stare con lei. Ora prima voglio capire se il problema o esiste o no. Ti faccio un esempio: premesso che lei negli anni sino ad ora non ha mai cambiato atteggiamento nei miei confronti né io la sento distante o distratta, ipotizziamo che io assuma un investigatore e che escluda un tradimento: non sentirei la necessità di fare un'analisi del ns matrimonio.


Le persone cambiano. A volte non si mostrano mai per quello che sono.
Noi percepiamo qualche indizio, qualche contraddizione, ma tendiamo a negarli se non corrispondono all'immagine che abbiamo creato della persona. Se arrivi a ipotizzare da alcuni comportamenti un tradimento da parte di tua moglie, ti manca una parte della conoscenza di lei che ti farebbe avere più certezze nel darti una risposta.
Lui potrebbe essere un amico come allo stesso tempo un amante. 
Se conoscessi bene tua moglie sapresti già quale potrebbe essere la risposta giusta. 
Da parte mia, ti consiglio di continuare a comportarti come prima, ma di iniziare a controllarla. 
Gli indizi che hai portato non svelano per ora nulla. 
Ti faccio alcune domande. 
Tua moglie di carattere è chiusa o estroversa? 
Ha molti amici maschi e parla indifferentemente con tutti?
Ha qualche amica intima? 
Voi uscite spesso in coppia? 
Ti racconta mai cosa fa quando non ci sei?


----------



## danny (3 Settembre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non si tratta più di tradimento, ma si diventa maniaci del controllo, o lo si è sempre stati


Sono pochi i traditi che hanno scoperto la cosa chiedendolo al coniuge.
E pochi i traditori che hanno risposto sinceramente. 
Se non controlli, resterai quasi sempre ignaro.
Il controllo è semplicemente conseguente all'ansia generata da una situazione che si percepisce ostile. Il controllo è una forma di autotutela, in definitiva. 
Ovviamente temporanea, in attesa di ritrovare l'equilibrio.


----------



## oriente70 (3 Settembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Potrebbe avere a cuore tutti e due.
> In ogni caso mentirebbe proprio per salvare il rapporto.


Bella persona . 
Si tiene la ruota di scorta


----------



## danny (3 Settembre 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Bella persona .
> Si tiene la ruota di scorta


Marito e amante hanno ruoli ben diversi, esattamente come passione e sicurezza non sono assimilabili. Nessuno è la ruota di scorta, però non è gradevole sapere di non essere unico.


----------



## oriente70 (3 Settembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Marito e amante hanno ruoli ben diversi, esattamente come passione e sicurezza non sono assimilabili.


Si il marito scoccia e l'amante tromba. 
Al marito il contentino per tenerlo buono e con l'amante.... . 
Sempre ruota di scorta resta .. 
La passione che c'è con l'amante con il coniuge non c'è ....  Però fa comodo tenere buono il coniuge   tanto c'è sempre il ricatto della famiglia  .


----------



## danny (3 Settembre 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Si il marito scoccia e l'amante tromba.
> Al marito il contentino per tenerlo buono e con l'amante.... .
> Sempre ruota di scorta resta ..
> La passione che c'è con l'amante con il coniuge non c'è ....  Però fa comodo tenere buono il coniuge   tanto c'è sempre il ricatto della famiglia  .


Beh, c'è sicuramente molto opportunismo alla base.


----------



## oriente70 (3 Settembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Beh, c'è sicuramente molto opportunismo alla base.


Chiamalo opportunismo


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Settembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sono pochi i traditi che hanno scoperto la cosa chiedendolo al coniuge.
> E pochi i traditori che hanno risposto sinceramente.
> Se non controlli, resterai quasi sempre ignaro.
> Il controllo è semplicemente conseguente all'ansia generata da una situazione che si percepisce ostile. Il controllo è una forma di autotutela, in definitiva.
> Ovviamente temporanea, in attesa di ritrovare l'equilibrio.


il controllo ha senso, entro un certo limite, lo seguo, gurado i messaggi. Ma arrivare a mettere spie ovunque mi sa tanto di problemi diversi


----------



## Brunetta (3 Settembre 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Si il marito scoccia e l'amante tromba.
> Al marito il contentino per tenerlo buono e con l'amante.... .
> Sempre ruota di scorta resta ..
> La passione che c'è con l'amante con il coniuge non c'è ....  Però fa comodo tenere buono il coniuge   tanto c'è sempre il ricatto della famiglia  .


Non è proprio così.
Credo che anche tu nella tua vita abbia conosciuto persone diverse che hai considerato interessanti e attraenti. A volte semplicemente ci sono persone, pur sposate, che non vogliono rinunciare ad alimentare l‘interesse per altre persone.
Per me ci vorrebbe la capacità di scegliere preventivamente.
Ma non ridurre entrambi i rapporti a una cosa misera.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Settembre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> il controllo ha senso, entro un certo limite, lo seguo, gurado i messaggi. Ma arrivare a mettere spie ovunque mi sa tanto di problemi diversi


Sono strumenti che consentono anche di liberarsi da dubbi ossessivi.


----------



## danny (3 Settembre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> il controllo ha senso, entro un certo limite, lo seguo, gurado i messaggi. Ma arrivare a mettere spie ovunque mi sa tanto di problemi diversi


Uno sgamato non lo becchi controllando i messaggi sul cellulare.  Anche pedinare ha dei limiti.
Soprattutto se l'obiettivo è comprendere il tipo di rapporto tra due persone che già si relazionano.
Funziona con uno sconosciuto, al limite.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono strumenti che consentono anche di liberarsi da dubbi ossessivi.


ma, non ne sono convinta


----------



## oriente70 (3 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è proprio così.
> Credo che anche tu nella tua vita abbia conosciuto persone diverse che hai considerato interessanti e attraenti. A volte semplicemente ci sono persone, pur sposate, che non vogliono rinunciare ad alimentare l‘interesse per altre persone.
> Per me ci vorrebbe la capacità di scegliere preventivamente.
> Ma non ridurre entrambi i rapporti a una cosa misera.


No misera , conosci qualche amante che non tromba a ogni incontro??


----------



## danny (3 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è proprio così.
> Credo che anche tu nella tua vita abbia conosciuto persone diverse che hai considerato interessanti e attraenti. A volte semplicemente ci sono persone, pur sposate, che non vogliono rinunciare ad alimentare l‘interesse per altre persone.
> Per me ci vorrebbe la capacità di scegliere preventivamente.
> Ma non ridurre entrambi i rapporti a una cosa misera.


Beh, diciamo che i casi in cui il coniuge è casto a casa e scopa fuori non sono rari e sono decisamente quelli più meschini.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Settembre 2020)

e quindi  metti un localizzatore nell'orologio così sei certo di sapere dove si trova @danny 

James Bond insegna


----------



## Brunetta (3 Settembre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma, non ne sono convinta


Il problema è che spesso i dubbi trovano riscontro. Bisogna vedere se lo si vuole trovare.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Settembre 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> No misera , conosci qualche amante che non tromba a ogni incontro??


Sì. Ci si può vedere per chiacchierare, per una pizza, come in ogni altra relazione.


----------



## Mite85 (3 Settembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Le persone cambiano. A volte non si mostrano mai per quello che sono.
> Noi percepiamo qualche indizio, qualche contraddizione, ma tendiamo a negarli se non corrispondono all'immagine che abbiamo creato della persona. Se arrivi a ipotizzare da alcuni comportamenti un tradimento da parte di tua moglie, ti manca una parte della conoscenza di lei che ti farebbe avere più certezze nel darti una risposta.
> Lui potrebbe essere un amico come allo stesso tempo un amante.
> Se conoscessi bene tua moglie sapresti già quale potrebbe essere la risposta giusta.
> ...


Grazie Danny
È una persona che sembra estroversa per via del fatto che fa un lavoro a contatto col pubblico ma di carattere è un po' timida.
Ha sempre avuto non molte amicizie ma buone (tolta questa) sia maschili che femminili che sente indifferentemente a parte 2 amiche con le quali (una in particolare) ha un rapporto più profondo.
A volte quando si lavorava tutti insieme (io lei lui) e con mia moglie eravamo ancora solo amici in pausa si andava con lei e altri colleghi maschi a prendere un gelato o a fare un giro ma non faceva la scema con nessuno. 
Si, capita la pizza o la cena a 4. Dei momenti in cui non ci vediamo ci raccontiamo quasi sempre che abbiamo fatto e non solo riguardo la giornata di lavoro.
Che poi tirate le somme, soprattutto a livello mentale, abbiamo davvero una bella intesa e se qualcosa dovesse esserci io sono convinto che sarebbe di tipo fisico.
Il minchi*ne (me lo passate a sto punto?) è sempre stato traditore per natura, in amore, in amicizia e non ne parliamo come collega (uno da non dargli mai le spalle) ma ricordo che, avendo lavorato assieme, era rinomato, e non detto solo dai colleghi maschi, per le doti a letto (non di cm), le aveva tromb*te tutte! E spero non letteralmente, non so se mi spiego...
Quindi se proprio dovessi palesare il mio sospetto temo che magari amicizia non sia nemmeno più ma sc*pa bene e a volte la tentazione di un'ora di fuochi d'artificio prevale su razionalità e sentimenti.


----------



## Vera (3 Settembre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non si tratta più di tradimento, ma si diventa maniaci del controllo, o lo si è sempre stati


Penso che in alcuni casi, come un questo, in fondo, lo si è sempre stati.


Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Per me che vivo in Cina no corna.... regalami solo dei cappelli verdi....


Per coprire le corna vanno benissimo


----------



## oriente70 (3 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì. Ci si può vedere per chiacchierare, per una pizza, come in ogni altra relazione.


Prova a chiedere agli amati se quando s'incontrano mangiano o trombano .. 
Ristorantino vicino casa pausa pranzo


----------



## Vera (3 Settembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Chi tradisce di solito lo fa comunque.
> Ma se tu sei fedele non necessariamente devi anche essere coglione.
> Sono per i rapporti paritari: comprendo la relazione extraconiugale, ma non sopporto chi si ammanta di sincerità e virtù e poi nei fatti è un'altra persona. Il tipo di relazione che si instaura in una coppia dipende appunto da quello che si mostra di sé.
> Io non tradirei mai chi mi è fedele, fosse anche solo per non mancare di rispetto.
> ...


In questo caso quali sarebbero i grandi sospetti? Potrei capire solo nel caso in cui lui avesse avuto delle prove.
Lo stesso orario di accesso a WhatsApp è un riscontro nullo.
Sicuramente sarebbe bene tenere gli occhi aperti, se vuole togliersi il dubbio ma esagerando con i controlli rischia solo di peggiorare il loro rapporto.


----------



## danny (3 Settembre 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Chiamalo opportunismo


Senza indulgere in epiteti, è forse il termine più adeguato.
Il traditore coglie l'opportunità, la persona per cui vale la pena di spendersi, sapendo di poterselo permettere. 
Deve essere capace di mentire, di gestire situazioni limite, di adottare una poker face quando necessario e di non avere sensi di colpa per questo. 
Inoltre deve avere il polso della situazione di coppia, che deve gestire mantenendo l'equilibrio necessario per evitare ripercussioni. Spesso è quello che conosce meglio l'altro in coppia, non per meriti introspettivo ma perché è coniugato con una persona aperta e senza segreti. 
Il fedele è caratterialmente votato alla rinuncia.


----------



## danny (3 Settembre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> In questo caso quali sarebbero i grandi sospetti? Potrei capire solo nel caso in cui lui avesse avuto delle prove.
> Lo stesso orario di accesso a WhatsApp è un riscontro nullo.
> Sicuramente sarebbe bene tenere gli occhi aperti, se vuole togliersi il dubbio ma esagerando con i controlli rischia solo di peggiorare il loro rapporto.


Infatti non ci sono indizi probanti. 
Il rapporto lo rovina comunque nel momento in cui i sospetti continuano ad arrovellarlo.
Si sta creando una barriera di ansie e ossessioni.
Meglio abbatterla una volta per tutte e capire chi ha di fronte tornando a un rapporto di coppia sereno e consapevole.


----------



## danny (3 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì. Ci si può vedere per chiacchierare, per una pizza, come in ogni altra relazione.


Sì, se il giorno prima ti sei visto per fare sesso.
Con la passione che monta di mangiar la pizza non ti viene proprio voglia.
E in ogni caso esiste il dopo pizza in auto...


----------



## oriente70 (3 Settembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Senza indulgere in epiteti, è forse il termine più adeguato.
> Il traditore coglie l'opportunità, la persona per cui vale la pena di spendersi, sapendo di poterselo permettere.
> Deve essere capace di mentire, di gestire situazioni limite, di adottare una poker face quando necessario e di non avere sensi di colpa per questo.
> Inoltre deve avere il polso della situazione di coppia, che deve gestire mantenendo l'equilibrio necessario per evitare ripercussioni. Spesso è quello che conosce meglio l'altro in coppia, non per meriti introspettivo ma perché è coniugato con una persona aperta e senza segreti.
> Il fedele è caratterialmente votato alla rinuncia.


Quindi linfedele è freddo e calcolatore, uno che per i propri pruriti sessuali è pronto a calpestare i sentimenti del coniuge e dei eventuali figli. 
E questo è opportunismo?


----------



## danny (3 Settembre 2020)

Mite85 ha detto:


> Grazie Danny
> È una persona che sembra estroversa per via del fatto che fa un lavoro a contatto col pubblico ma di carattere è un po' timida.
> Ha sempre avuto non molte amicizie ma buone (tolta questa) sia maschili che femminili che sente indifferentemente a parte 2 amiche con le quali (una in particolare) ha un rapporto più profondo.
> A volte quando si lavorava tutti insieme (io lei lui) e con mia moglie eravamo ancora solo amici in pausa si andava con lei e altri colleghi maschi a prendere un gelato o a fare un giro ma non faceva la scema con nessuno.
> ...


Uhm... Faccio fatica a non ritrovare qualcosa della mia storia o anche di quella di una mia amica... Ci sono molti punti in comune.
Già, le timide. 
Nessun indizio, certo . Ma un tipo come quello che mi hai descritto non ce lo vedo a fare l'amicone di una donna senza provarci. E nemmeno riesco a comprendere quale rapporto possa instaurare una timida con uno di cui sicuramente sa benissimo le intenzioni.


----------



## danny (3 Settembre 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Quindi linfedele è freddo e calcolatore, uno che per i propri pruriti sessuali è pronto a calpestare i sentimenti del coniuge e dei eventuali figli.
> E questo è opportunismo?


Non ho detto questo.
Io non so mentire bene e neppure nascondere le emozioni, ma non posso escludere di essere freddo e calcolatore al contempo con altre modalità.


----------



## oriente70 (3 Settembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Non ho detto questo.
> Io non so mentire bene e neppure nascondere le emozioni, ma non posso escludere di essere freddo e calcolatore al contempo con altre modalità.


In altre modalità, ma te non sei un traditore .


----------



## Marjanna (3 Settembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Prima di qualsiasi passo lui deve approfondire la conoscenza di lei come è realmente.
> Focalizzarsi sull'amico distoglie da questo che dovrebbe essere il compito principale.
> Se una persona tradisce non è mai colpa dell'amante, soggetto di cui dobbiamo disinteressarci. Se l'avvenimento sorprende è perché si ha una visione distorta del coniuge.


A me colpisce solo come in tanti si perdano nel possibile tradimento, vedendo lui come amante e pensandolo come il classico amante (anche fosse, non è l'amante raccattato su Tinder, è uno che lei conosce da prima di lui), e si passi sopra l'unico dato oggettivo: questo le ha chiesto prestiti mai restituiti, si è messo in mezzo cercando di distruggere il loro fidanzamento, non è una persona che le ha portato del bene e lei non l'ha visto, va avanti a "ridacchiare" per quelle che lui combina, senza rendersi conto che ha provato a combinarle pure nella sua pelle.
La relazione tra lei e lui era già presente dall'inizio, e lui ha già i dati per capire come lei si agganci a sto uomo.
Io posso capire che all'inizio sentendo che lei ha prestato soldi a lui, decandato come grande amico, non sapendo niente, in fase di conoscenza non si sia messo in mezzo, ma dal momento che si sceglie di costruirci una vita insieme, sarebbe stato da parlarne. Ma non per farle chiudere il rapporto, ma per farle notare lo schema che probabilmente lei non vede. Poi al resto una persona ci pensa da se.
Se ora sono in contatto, io non credo lo schema sia tanto diverso dall'inizio, perchè non è mai stato preso in mano.

Ci vuole un tradimento per prendere in mano questo? A quanto pare si.




Brunetta ha detto:


> Eheeee ?


Se pure scoprisse un tradimento non può sfancularla come potrebbe fare con un altra donna, lasciandola nel buio in quello che si percepisce del rapporto di lei con l'amico, perchè è la madre del figlio. La scoperta di un tradimento potrebbe portare rabbia e rendere più difficile agire in questo senso. 
Facciamo finta che lei ha prestato ancora suoi soldi a lui, e che ci ha pure avuto rapporti, secondo te mollarla lì con un figlio, e chiedere una separazione, o magari partire di vendetta tradendo a propria volta, sarebbe intelligente? Non pensarla su qualsiasi tradimento, ma su questo, per i dati esposti, pensando anche che c'è un bambino in mezzo. Qui non c'è un fantasma di cui non si sa niente, qua gli elementi del rapporto lei-lui sono noti.


----------



## oriente70 (3 Settembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> A me colpisce solo come in tanti si perdano nel possibile tradimento, vedendo lui come amante e pensandolo come il classico amante (anche fosse, non è l'amante raccattato su Tinder, è uno che lei conosce da prima di lui), e si passi sopra l'unico dato oggettivo: questo le ha chiesto prestiti mai restituiti, si è messo in mezzo cercando di distruggere il loro fidanzamento, non è una persona che le ha portato del bene e lei non l'ha visto, va avanti a "ridacchiare" per quelle che lui combina, senza rendersi conto che ha provato a combinarle pure nella sua pelle.
> La relazione tra lei e lui era già presente dall'inizio, e lui ha già i dati per capire come lei si agganci a sto uomo.
> Io posso capire che all'inizio sentendo che lei ha prestato soldi a lui, decandato come grande amico, non sapendo niente, in fase di conoscenza non si sia messo in mezzo, ma dal momento che si sceglie di costruirci una vita insieme, sarebbe stato da parlarne. Ma non per farle chiudere il rapporto, ma per farle notare lo schema che probabilmente lei non vede. Poi al resto una persona ci pensa da se.
> Se ora sono in contatto, io non credo lo schema sia tanto diverso dall'inizio, perchè non è mai stato preso in mano.
> ...


Lei I problemi non si fa problemi  e lui deve farseli??


----------



## Marjanna (3 Settembre 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Lei I problemi non si fa problemi  e lui deve farseli??


Nei termini in cui si trovano a essere genitori di un bambino si. Se lei sta sfasata in qualche parte (ma io non mi riferisco a tradimenti ma al fatto che lei chiami amico qualcuno che non si è dimostrato tale), io non so poi come questo potrebbe riflettersi nel piccolo, percui se attraverso un dialogo si può aiutare l'altro credo andrebbe fatto. Poi magari non è neppure tutta sta montagna insormontabile che si crede. Al momento tutto ciò che stiamo scrivendo si basa su un rapporto risalente ad anni fa, e una chat di cui non si sa niente. E come abbiamo letto ci sono diversi utenti che hanno come abitudine cancellarle.


----------



## oriente70 (3 Settembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Nei termini in cui si trovano a essere genitori di un bambino si. Se lei sta sfasata in qualche parte (ma io non mi riferisco a tradimenti ma al fatto che lei chiami amico qualcuno che non si è dimostrato tale), io non so poi come questo potrebbe riflettersi nel piccolo, percui se attraverso un dialogo si può aiutare l'altro credo andrebbe fatto. Poi magari non è neppure tutta sta montagna insormontabile che si crede. Al momento tutto ciò che stiamo scrivendo si basa su un rapporto risalente ad anni fa, e una chat di cui non si sa niente. E come abbiamo letto ci sono diversi utenti che hanno come abitudine cancellarle.


Come farla ragionare?? 
Non si cancella. Nulla , si elimina solo l'indirizzo in parole povere .....


----------



## Mite85 (3 Settembre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> In questo caso quali sarebbero i grandi sospetti? Potrei capire solo nel caso in cui lui avesse avuto delle prove.
> Lo stesso orario di accesso a WhatsApp è un riscontro nullo.
> Sicuramente sarebbe bene tenere gli occhi aperti, se vuole togliersi il dubbio ma esagerando con i controlli rischia solo di peggiorare il loro rapporto.


Brava!!! Ti ringrazio perché hai centrato il punto, forse non l'ho saputo spiegare bene nel corso della discussione però il titolo è abbastanza esplicativo in questo senso.
Il mio cruccio è nato dalla chat svuotata. 
Potrebbe non dirmi di sentirlo per non urtarmi e magari sono io troppo sospettoso, perché se non si è capito mi sta in c*lo come pochi altri in vita mia, e vi assicuro che quel che dico sul suo conto è la realtà, e nemmeno enfatizzata. 
Magari tutto ciò è la conseguenza di aver sopito a lungo sentimenti di odio per amore di lei ma avrei fatto bene a sm*rdarlo davanti a tutti, meglio se al lavoro (dove ero l'unico che lo mandasse a caca*e se mi chiedeva straordinari gratis per aiutarci a vicenda).
Poi certo che se ti accorgessi di essere spiato/a dal partner qualcosa si incrinerebbe nel rapporto e non è quello che voglio perché ribadisco che con lei sto bene, siamo davvero una bella famiglia, ci sentiamo liberi, si parla di tutto e io sono lo stesso così a casa come fuori, quando conosco gente che ai genitori nasconde di fumare a 35 40 anni suonati. Eppoi mi sento già un ladro per una volta che le ho sbirciato il telefono figurati se dovessi rovinare tutto.


----------



## Mite85 (3 Settembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Nei termini in cui si trovano a essere genitori di un bambino si. Se lei sta sfasata in qualche parte (ma io non mi riferisco a tradimenti ma al fatto che lei chiami amico qualcuno che non si è dimostrato tale), io non so poi come questo potrebbe riflettersi nel piccolo, percui se attraverso un dialogo si può aiutare l'altro credo andrebbe fatto. Poi magari non è neppure tutta sta montagna insormontabile che si crede. Al momento tutto ciò che stiamo scrivendo si basa su un rapporto risalente ad anni fa, e una chat di cui non si sa niente. E come abbiamo letto ci sono diversi utenti che hanno come abitudine cancellarle.


Si, capisci che se io ho iniziato a farle aprire gli occhi senza forzarla e siamo arrivati al punto che lei quando si parla dei vecchi tempi al lavoro ammette che - si, era proprio un cogli**e!- se poi io trovo una chat svuotata abbastanza recente è lecito farmi 2 domande? Se poi con finta indifferenza ti infilo nel discorso (di cui sopra) un innocente: - ma non l'hai mai più sentito quel pirl*? -  e mi dice no...  Può voler dire tutto o può voler dire niente, però...


----------



## danny (3 Settembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> A me colpisce solo come in tanti si perdano nel possibile tradimento, vedendo lui come amante e pensandolo come il classico amante (anche fosse, non è l'amante raccattato su Tinder, è uno che lei conosce da prima di lui), e si passi sopra l'unico dato oggettivo: questo le ha chiesto prestiti mai restituiti, si è messo in mezzo cercando di distruggere il loro fidanzamento, non è una persona che le ha portato del bene e lei non l'ha visto, va avanti a "ridacchiare" per quelle che lui combina, senza rendersi conto che ha provato a combinarle pure nella sua pelle.
> La relazione tra lei e lui era già presente dall'inizio, e lui ha già i dati per capire come lei si agganci a sto uomo.
> Io posso capire che all'inizio sentendo che lei ha prestato soldi a lui, decandato come grande amico, non sapendo niente, in fase di conoscenza non si sia messo in mezzo, ma dal momento che si sceglie di costruirci una vita insieme, sarebbe stato da parlarne. Ma non per farle chiudere il rapporto, ma per farle notare lo schema che probabilmente lei non vede. Poi al resto una persona ci pensa da se.
> Se ora sono in contatto, io non credo lo schema sia tanto diverso dall'inizio, perchè non è mai stato preso in mano.
> ...


A me questa storia dei prestiti così come il comportamento di lui, del cosiddetto amico, non convincono affatto.
Mite si è reso conto solo ora che c'è qualcosa in tutto questo che non torna, evidentemente sta cominciando a cadere quel velo di illusioni che maschera determinate situazioni. È una presa di coscienza, la volontà di venire a capo di qualcosa che non si comprende, di cui sfugge la conoscenza. 
Perché solo ora? 
Perché qualcosa è avvenuto, a livello inconscio, o nella realtà, che ha mutato la percezione del rapporto. 
Fatto sta che in conseguenza di questo è venuta meno la fiducia. 
E senza di essa un rapporto non si regge, partono le ansie, le manie di controllo, i sospetti. 
Quell'amico però c'è da sempre, mentre tutto questo è molto più recente. 
Io so, dopo un tradimento, come sia difficile ritrovare la fiducia nel partner. 
So come è cambiata la mia visione di lei da quella sera che mi chiese di andare fuori a cena con un collega. 
C'è un momento in cui il rapporto cambia, il momento zero, a volte anche in modo meno plateale del mio, altre anche di più. 
Quando arrivi a controllare un cellulare questo momento è già accaduto e la fiducia venuta meno.


----------



## danny (3 Settembre 2020)

Mite85 ha detto:


> Si, capisci che se io ho iniziato a farle aprire gli occhi senza forzarla e siamo arrivati al punto che lei quando si parla dei vecchi tempi al lavoro ammette che - si, era proprio un cogli**e!- se poi io trovo una chat svuotata abbastanza recente è lecito farmi 2 domande? Se poi con finta indifferenza ti infilo nel discorso (di cui sopra) un innocente: - ma non l'hai mai più sentito quel pirl*? -  e mi dice no...  Può voler dire tutto o può voler dire niente, però...


Perché sei andato a spiare nel cellulare?
Cosa ti ha spinto a farlo?


----------



## danny (3 Settembre 2020)

Mite85 ha detto:


> Si, capisci che se io ho iniziato a farle aprire gli occhi senza forzarla e siamo arrivati al punto che lei quando si parla dei vecchi tempi al lavoro ammette che - si, era proprio un cogli**e!- se poi io trovo una chat svuotata abbastanza recente è lecito farmi 2 domande? Se poi con finta indifferenza ti infilo nel discorso (di cui sopra) un innocente: - ma non l'hai mai più sentito quel pirl*? -  e mi dice no...  Può voler dire tutto o può voler dire niente, però...


Ti ha detto quello che volevi sentirti dire, in maniera che tu, in teoria, smettessi di questionare su di lui.
Ovviamente non ti ha risposto sinceramente, ma in maniera calcolata.


----------



## farmer (3 Settembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> A me questa storia dei prestiti così come il comportamento di lui, del cosiddetto amico, non convincono affatto.
> Mite si è reso conto solo ora che c'è qualcosa in tutto questo che non torna, evidentemente sta cominciando a cadere quel velo di illusioni che maschera determinate situazioni. È una presa di coscienza, la volontà di venire a capo di qualcosa che non si comprende, di cui sfugge la conoscenza.
> Perché solo ora?
> Perché qualcosa è avvenuto, a livello inconscio, o nella realtà, che ha mutato la percezione del rapporto.
> ...


Tua moglie ti ha chiesto se poteva uscire a cena con un collega? .....e ci è andata? Non conosco questa parte della tua storia.


----------



## Marjanna (3 Settembre 2020)

Mite85 ha detto:


> Si, capisci che se io ho iniziato a farle aprire gli occhi senza forzarla e siamo arrivati al punto che lei quando si parla dei vecchi tempi al lavoro ammette che - si, era proprio un cogli**e!- se poi io trovo una chat svuotata abbastanza recente è lecito farmi 2 domande? Se poi con finta indifferenza ti infilo nel discorso (di cui sopra) un innocente: - ma non l'hai mai più sentito quel pirl*? -  e mi dice no...  Può voler dire tutto o può voler dire niente, però...


Guarda manco io son un genio su ste cose, anzi... è sempre facile quando son quelle degli altri. Forse buttare la domanda così diretta già col pirla servito nel piatto invita l'altro a dare una precisa risposta.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Settembre 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Prova a chiedere agli amati se quando s'incontrano mangiano o trombano ..
> Ristorantino vicino casa pausa pranzo


Ho parlato di situazioni che conosco


----------



## Brunetta (3 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eheeee ?


Avevo capito che il diventare madre non cambia in positivo, ma rende meno donna.


----------



## Marjanna (3 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avevo capito che il diventare madre non cambia in positivo, ma rende meno donna.


Ma proprio no. Ste cose di "gare" meglio peggio a seconda di non rientrano proprio nel mio modo di vedere.


----------



## oriente70 (3 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho parlato di situazioni che conosco


Quelle che conosco io il break della pausa pranzo non hanno tempo da perdere ... We in famiglia . 
Sono pochi quelli che si possono permettere un we con l'amante .


----------



## Brunetta (3 Settembre 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Quelle che conosco io il break della pausa pranzo non hanno tempo da perdere ... We in famiglia .
> Sono pochi quelli che si possono permettere un we con l'amante .


Io non ho nominato weekend. Ho parlato di caffè, cene, chiacchierate.


----------



## oriente70 (3 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non ho nominato weekend. Ho parlato di caffè, cene, chiacchierate.


Cene in albergo ... 
Se poi ti vuoi fare sgamare può anche andarci a fare la spesa , il mondo è piccolo  certe leggerezze si pagano se si gira nella stessa città .... 
E non è la prima volta che succede


----------



## Brunetta (4 Settembre 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Cene in albergo ...
> Se poi ti vuoi fare sgamare può anche andarci a fare la spesa , il mondo è piccolo  certe leggerezze si pagano se si gira nella stessa città ....
> E non è la prima volta che succede


Va be’ neghi cose che conosco personalmente.


----------



## Mite85 (4 Settembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Perché sei andato a spiare nel cellulare?
> Cosa ti ha spinto a farlo?


Beh tutto è partito da quella mail equivoca, ti ricordi nella spiegazione iniziale? Trovare un messaggio del genere ha seminato un dubbio, passi da fidarti al 100% all'80


----------



## oriente70 (4 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Va be’ neghi cose che conosco personalmente.


Non le nego   dico la mia . 
Sicuramente non parlano di come far quadrare i conti . 
Dato che io non ho esperienze dirette  ma solo confidenze di conoscenti   di cosa parlerebbero nelle poche ore che s'incontrano????  Dopo 2000 messaggi al mese ?? 
Futuro, arredamento, storia, politica.??


----------



## Martes (4 Settembre 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Futuro, arredamento, storia, politica.??


Anche (arredamento io no, perché non me ne frega un cazzo) ma pure molto altro. Se arrivi a scopare con una persona è perché la trovi interessante (si spera) e quindi di argomenti da trattare ce n'è finché ne vuoi


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Settembre 2020)

Mite85 ha detto:


> Beh tutto è partito da quella mail equivoca, ti ricordi nella spiegazione iniziale? Trovare un messaggio del genere ha seminato un dubbio, passi da fidarti al 100% all'80


si ma questo 5 anni fa


----------



## oriente70 (4 Settembre 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Anche (arredamento io no, perché non me ne frega un cazzo) ma pure molto altro. Se arrivi a scopare con una persona è perché la trovi interessante (si spera) e quindi di argomenti da trattare ce n'è finché ne vuoi


. (-si spera - fa la differenza).


----------



## Skorpio (4 Settembre 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> . (-si spera - fa la differenza).


caro Ori, il dramma vero è quando dopo aver scopato, ti rendi conto che ti mancano argomenti e non sai che cazzo dire..

è lì che come si suol dire "casca il miccio"

un dramma che chi di noi almeno una volta in vita propria, non ha vissuto... (magari ci apro un 3d)


----------



## danny (4 Settembre 2020)

Mite85 ha detto:


> Beh tutto è partito da quella mail equivoca, ti ricordi nella spiegazione iniziale? Trovare un messaggio del genere ha seminato un dubbio, passi da fidarti al 100% all'80


Perfetto. 5 anni fa. In questo tempo credo che tu abbia comunque osservato la vita di tua moglie, non trovando però concreti riscontri e conferme.
O no?
Solo ora hai notato la chat svuotata o ci sono stati altri episodi prima?
Aggiungo che in questi anni sicuramente non hai recuperato la fiducia in lei. Come mai?
Eppure avrete vissuto insieme, condiviso emozioni, tutto dovrebbe essere rientrato, anche perché tu non hai avuto neppure 5 anni fa la certezza di essere stato tradito.
E non ce l'ho neppure io, anche se leggendoti noto tanti particolari che posso accostare ad altre storie.
A parte questo: io ho svuotato chat che volevo nascondere, però me le sono inviate prima sulla mail quando erano ancora complete, dopo aver fatto questo le ho cancellate.
Mi sembra strano che nell'invio di tua moglie ci fossero solo due messaggi, tra l'altro insignificanti.
E ancor più strano che lei abbia mantenuto la mail senza cancellarla.
Lei abitualmente svuota chat e le invia alla sua mail o lo fa solo per questa persona?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Settembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> caro Ori, il dramma vero è quando dopo aver scopato, ti rendi conto che ti mancano argomenti e non sai che cazzo dire..
> 
> è lì che come si suol dire "casca il miccio"
> 
> un dramma che chi di noi almeno una volta in vita propria, non ha vissuto... (magari ci apro un 3d)


A me non è mai successo. Forse perché per essere arrivata al letto lo trovavo appunto interessante sotto altri aspetti


----------



## danny (4 Settembre 2020)

Mite85 ha detto:


> Beh tutto è partito da quella mail equivoca, ti ricordi nella spiegazione iniziale? Trovare un messaggio del genere ha seminato un dubbio, passi da fidarti al 100% all'80


Quello che voglio dirti. Mite, è che la mancanza di fiducia mina gradualmente la serenità e la stabilità di una coppia.
Sono passati infatti 5 anni e ancora vivi con dei dubbi, e questo pone delle distanze tra te e tua moglie che non vi fanno bene.
Non c'è alcuna prova del tradimento, ma solo supposizioni e sospetti, e questo crea purtroppo una scenario comunque negativo, dal quale bisogna uscire, seguendo le varie modalità che ti sono state suggerite. 
Ma c'è anche un problema nel vostro rapporto e anche di conseguenza in te: come è possibile che siano trascorsi 5 anni invano?
La gelosia conseguente alla mancanza di fiducia avrebbe dovuto trovare requie, nel frattempo.
C'è qualcosa che non ha funzionato: forse un problema di autostima, o di stima da parte di tua moglie, qualcosa che ha fatto perdurare questa situazione malgrado in concreto non vi sia nulla di certo, nulla su cui effettivamente concentrarsi, nulla effettivamente di nuovo rispetto a 5 anni fa.
Questi dubbi vanno comunque risolti e questa storia messa da parte il più presto possibile, per arrivare a concentrarti solo su di voi.
Ecco: io leggendoti quel voi non riesco a coglierlo, ho avuto la sensazione che non ti senta del tutto parte di questa coppia, forse in conseguenza della poco serenità con cui vivi questa situazione.
Eppure sono convinto che vi sia amore tra voi.


----------



## Mite85 (4 Settembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Perfetto. 5 anni fa. In questo tempo credo che tu abbia comunque osservato la vita di tua moglie, non trovando però concreti riscontri e conferme.
> O no?
> Solo ora hai notato la chat svuotata o ci sono stati altri episodi prima?
> Aggiungo che in questi anni sicuramente non hai recuperato la fiducia in lei. Come mai?
> ...


Quella volta della mail dopo aver chiesto spiegazioni siamo stati un paio di giorni in cui io non volevo neanche un abbraccio da lei, ma ti dico che poi mi sono lasciato convincere dal fatto che lei mi sembrava sincera nell'assicurarmi che quella frase era solo stata fraintesa, non è stato un mentire a me stesso o un autoconvincermi. 
Insomma un po' il fatto della mail, un po' la chat svuotata (perché non cancellarla poi), un po' quell'esitazione nel rispondere ad una sua chiamata in mia presenza (ho letto sul display il suo nome perchè eravamo fermi in auto).
E ancora poco tempo fa facciamo un giro in un centro commerciale della ns città e io che sapevo che lui ci lavorava da poco mi fermo davanti al ristorante in questione e faccio: carino sto posticino! 
Lei: qua lavora F. (lui) 
Io: ah, davvero? Ma come lo sai? (fingendo una sorpresa da vincere l'Oscar) 
Lei: me l'ha detto K. (la peppia del loro lavoro) quando l'ho sentita l'ultima volta.
Ma ho percepito un tono incerto. 
Diverse piccole cose che prese sole non sono niente più questa mia sensazione di fondo, di puro istinto, non razionale lo ammetto, non so....


----------



## Mite85 (4 Settembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Quello che voglio dirti. Mite, è che la mancanza di fiducia mina gradualmente la serenità e la stabilità di una coppia.
> Sono passati infatti 5 anni e ancora vivi con dei dubbi, e questo pone delle distanze tra te e tua moglie che non vi fanno bene.
> Non c'è alcuna prova del tradimento, ma solo supposizioni e sospetti, e questo crea purtroppo una scenario comunque negativo, dal quale bisogna uscire, seguendo le varie modalità che ti sono state suggerite.
> Ma c'è anche un problema nel vostro rapporto e anche di conseguenza in te: come è possibile che siano trascorsi 5 anni invano?
> ...


E io lo sento, lo so che c'è. Quel che ho scritto non è stato un elemento costantemente presente, anzi si è risvegliato da poche settimane. Forse concorre la mia autostima non altissima, magari un senso di inadeguatezza, a volte tolto tutto ciò di cui abbiamo scritto, mi sono chiesto ma che ci fa lei con me? Bella donna tra l'altro, intelligente, affettuosa, ridiamo tanto insieme ed è la prima persona con cui mi confido.
Sono una persona sensibile e magari mi ha dato tanto, troppo fastidio questa presenza ostile e magari non c'è proprio nulla.
Forse sono sospetti eccessivi, infondati.


----------



## danny (4 Settembre 2020)

Mite85 ha detto:


> E io lo sento, lo so che c'è. Quel che ho scritto non è stato un elemento costantemente presente, anzi si è risvegliato da poche settimane. F*orse concorre la mia autostima non altissima, magari un senso di inadeguatezza, a volte tolto tutto ciò di cui abbiamo scritto, mi sono chiesto ma che ci fa lei con me? Bella donna tra l'altro, intelligente, affettuosa, ridiamo tanto insieme ed è la prima persona con cui mi confido.
> Sono una persona sensibile e magari mi ha dato tanto, troppo fastidio questa presenza ostile e magari non c'è proprio nulla.*
> Forse sono sospetti eccessivi, infondati.


Sì, immaginavo questo equilibrio tra voi.
Sì, possono essere sospetti eccessivi, oppure no.
Non ho una risposta.
Esistono tanti traditori che lasciano indizi e generano sospetti, e altri che sono asintomatici, così come esistono persone fedeli che possono essere sospettabili perché noncuranti di alcuni comportamenti che possono essere travisati e altre che sembrano fedeli e sono tutt'altro.
Esistessero delle regole valide per tutti i casi, saremmo a cavallo.


----------



## ionio36 (4 Settembre 2020)

Mite85 ha detto:


> Beh tutto è partito da quella mail equivoca, ti ricordi nella spiegazione iniziale? Trovare un messaggio del genere ha seminato un dubbio, passi da fidarti al 100% all'80


,
Passare dal 100% ll'80  cambia poco.


----------



## Martes (4 Settembre 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> comunque una bella cittadina tranquilla parma


È parecchio che non ci vai?




(Sono fuori tempo massimo ma non potevo resistere)


----------



## ologramma (4 Settembre 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> È parecchio che non ci vai?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


era l'altro anno di questi tempi , sia all'andata ,tutto il centro  storico  iniziando  vicino al fiume al ritorno la splendita reggia di colorno


----------



## oriente70 (4 Settembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> caro Ori, il dramma vero è quando dopo aver scopato, ti rendi conto che ti mancano argomenti e non sai che cazzo dire..
> 
> è lì che come si suol dire "casca il miccio"
> 
> un dramma che chi di noi almeno una volta in vita propria, non ha vissuto... (magari ci apro un 3d)


Ci si spoglia insieme e ci si riveste da soli . 
Poi ognuno a fare la comparsa a casa sua .


----------



## Brunetta (4 Settembre 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non le nego   dico la mia .
> Sicuramente non parlano di come far quadrare i conti .
> Dato che io non ho esperienze dirette  ma solo confidenze di conoscenti   di cosa parlerebbero nelle poche ore che s'incontrano????  Dopo 2000 messaggi al mese ??
> Futuro, arredamento, storia, politica.??


Di tutto.
Di cosa parlano le persone? Salute, politica, cinema, tv, musica, arte, lavoro, rapporti con i figli, ricordi, ci si racconta.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Settembre 2020)

Mite85 ha detto:


> Quella volta della mail dopo aver chiesto spiegazioni siamo stati un paio di giorni in cui io non volevo neanche un abbraccio da lei, ma ti dico che poi mi sono lasciato convincere dal fatto che lei mi sembrava sincera nell'assicurarmi che quella frase era solo stata fraintesa, non è stato un mentire a me stesso o un autoconvincermi.
> Insomma un po' il fatto della mail, un po' la chat svuotata (perché non cancellarla poi), un po' quell'esitazione nel rispondere ad una sua chiamata in mia presenza (ho letto sul display il suo nome perchè eravamo fermi in auto).
> E ancora poco tempo fa facciamo un giro in un centro commerciale della ns città e io che sapevo che lui ci lavorava da poco mi fermo davanti al ristorante in questione e faccio: carino sto posticino!
> Lei: qua lavora F. (lui)
> ...


Ma dai! Lo sai tu e non può saperlo lei.
La frase della email a me suona come una presa in giro di uno che deve fare un lavoro che non vuole e non sa fare.
Spia seriamente e togliti questa idea dalla testa.


----------



## danny (5 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma dai! Lo sai tu e non può saperlo lei.
> La frase della email a me suona come una presa in giro di uno che deve fare un lavoro che non vuole e non sa fare.
> Spia seriamente e togliti questa idea dalla testa.


Sai sempre quello che hai interesse a sapere.
Una mia chat esportata che ho dovuto cancellare da whatsapp ma non ho avuto il coraggio di elimare per sempre  credo comorendesse qualche migliaio di messaggi. 
Non due.
Due è una chat cancellata in cui restano solo  i messaggi selezionati.
Ci sono tante cose senza senso. 
Di una cosa sono convinto: l'ex collega ci ha provato.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (5 Settembre 2020)

Mite85 ha detto:


> Il minchi*ne (me lo passate a sto punto?) è sempre stato traditore per natura, in amore, in amicizia e non ne parliamo come collega (uno da non dargli mai le spalle) ma ricordo che, avendo lavorato assieme, era rinomato, e non detto solo dai colleghi maschi, per le doti a letto (non di cm), le aveva tromb*te tutte! E spero non letteralmente, non so se mi spiego...
> Quindi se proprio dovessi palesare il mio sospetto temo che magari amicizia non sia nemmeno più ma sc*pa bene e a volte la tentazione di un'ora di fuochi d'artificio prevale su razionalità e sentimenti.


Madò che schifo d'uomo e che gentaglia gli dà credito! Scopa bene? Ma sticaxxi proprio   I fuochi d'artificio a letto? E chi è, Siffredi? Per carità, questa mi sembra proprio roba per pollastri, perdonami. E se tua moglie è sotto schiaffo ad uno del genere, che dev'essere un piacione dei poveri, un approfittatore del misero fascino che esercita su certe soggette (tant'è che pure chiede prestiti per cose che non stanno nè in cielo nè in terra), bisogna chiedersi proprio il perchè, cosa le manca e che trova in uno che io vedo come un grandissimo fdp.
Tu mi sembri davvero una persona a modo, e mi viene rabbia nel leggerti perchè ritorna la storia di chi ha ciò che conta ma va cercando altrove il bastardo maledetto che si degna di inserirti nella lista delle persone funzionali al riempimento del suo ego e che ti usa a suo piacimento.
Perdona il linguaggio crudo e spietato, ma sono convinta di una storia fra i due, che lui la manipoli e che lei, pur rendendosene in parte conto, accetti la cosa perchè ha una stabilità di fondo con te che le dà sicurezza. Il brivido della trasgressione che completa il quadretto glielo fornisce il deficiente.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Settembre 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ci si spoglia insieme e ci si riveste da soli .


Una bella metafora 

La assumo nel mio bagaglio di prospettive


----------



## Mite85 (6 Settembre 2020)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Madò che schifo d'uomo e che gentaglia gli dà credito! Scopa bene? Ma sticaxxi proprio   I fuochi d'artificio a letto? E chi è, Siffredi? Per carità, questa mi sembra proprio roba per pollastri, perdonami. E se tua moglie è sotto schiaffo ad uno del genere, che dev'essere un piacione dei poveri, un approfittatore del misero fascino che esercita su certe soggette (tant'è che pure chiede prestiti per cose che non stanno nè in cielo nè in terra), bisogna chiedersi proprio il perchè, cosa le manca e che trova in uno che io vedo come un grandissimo fdp.
> Tu mi sembri davvero una persona a modo, e mi viene rabbia nel leggerti perchè ritorna la storia di chi ha ciò che conta ma va cercando altrove il bastardo maledetto che si degna di inserirti nella lista delle persone funzionali al riempimento del suo ego e che ti usa a suo piacimento.
> Perdona il linguaggio crudo e spietato, ma sono convinta di una storia fra i due, che lui la manipoli e che lei, pur rendendosene in parte conto, accetti la cosa perchè ha una stabilità di fondo con te che le dà sicurezza. Il brivido della trasgressione che completa il quadretto glielo fornisce il deficiente.


Tranquilla meglio crudo ma sincero!


----------



## Mite85 (6 Settembre 2020)

Si, lo so che è un gesto disgustoso, ma oggi ho dato una sbirciata al suo WhatsApp e ho visto una chat con lui risalente al 27 agosto (m'è sfuggito l'orario per la paura e la vergogna di essere sorpreso) che appariva innocua, lui le diceva che finalmente hanno ripreso a lavorare normalmente, lei gli scrive menomale, sono contenta. Tutto normale (più o meno). La chat però sembra uno spezzone, non sembrano due persone che non si sentono da una vita, e si apre con lui che scrive questa emoji: .
Anch'io lo mando ad alcune mie ex colleghe solo per affetto dopo il classico come stai o gli auguri (e dico sul serio, in più potrebbero essere tutte mia madre per l'età...) però inviatole da uno che voleva rovinare il ns rapporto sul nascere, che l'ha tanto presa in giro e in modo così subdolo,  e da che lo conosco è sempre stato falso e opportunista...
Comincio a pensare che i sospetti non siano così eccessivi, non c'è nulla di eclatante di per sé ma tante piccole cose tutte sommate...


----------



## farmer (6 Settembre 2020)

Non destare sospetti e continua a indagare, se diceva che non lo sentiva da mo e ora spunta una chat di pochi giorni fa sta in campana, i tipi falsi, subdoli e lofi sono i peggiori e non c'è assolutamente da fidarsi


----------



## francoff (6 Settembre 2020)

Visto  che stai sbarellando, anche aiutato da alcuni amici del forum, visto che hai disponibilità del suo telefono, perché non installare un programma di monitoraggio? È probabilmente illegale ma continuando così  rischi di distruggere il Vs rapporto e magari per niente


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Settembre 2020)

Mite85 ha detto:


> Si, lo so che è un gesto disgustoso, ma oggi ho dato una sbirciata al suo WhatsApp e ho visto una chat con lui risalente al 27 agosto (m'è sfuggito l'orario per la paura e la vergogna di essere sorpreso) che appariva innocua, lui le diceva che finalmente hanno ripreso a lavorare normalmente, lei gli scrive menomale, sono contenta. Tutto normale (più o meno). La chat però sembra uno spezzone, non sembrano due persone che non si sentono da una vita, e si apre con lui che scrive questa emoji: .
> Anch'io lo mando ad alcune mie ex colleghe solo per affetto dopo il classico come stai o gli auguri (e dico sul serio, in più potrebbero essere tutte mia madre per l'età...) però inviatole da uno che voleva rovinare il ns rapporto sul nascere, che l'ha tanto presa in giro e in modo così subdolo,  e da che lo conosco è sempre stato falso e opportunista...
> Comincio a pensare che i sospetti non siano così eccessivi, non c'è nulla di eclatante di per sé ma tante piccole cose tutte sommate...


Credo invece che tua moglie ti nasconda l'amicizia e cancella chat perché sa che tu sei sospettoso e non vuole discussioni. 
Lo faccio anch'io, e chissà quanti lo fanno sapendo di coniugi gelosi che potrebbero scambiare una battuta a doppia senso per una storia extra coniugale inesistente


----------



## Mite85 (6 Settembre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Credo invece che tua moglie ti nasconda l'amicizia e cancella chat perché sa che tu sei sospettoso e non vuole discussioni.
> Lo faccio anch'io, e chissà quanti lo fanno sapendo di coniugi gelosi che potrebbero scambiare una battuta a doppia senso per una storia extra coniugale inesistente


Penso tu possa aver ragione, per quello che ribadisco il titolo è sospetto (eccessivo?). Però non mi capacito di come mai lui in faccia fa quello gentile e cordiale, ma in verità l'ha sempre trattata in modo poco rispettoso, con sufficienza e parlandole male alle spalle e lei pur sapendolo continua a considerarlo. Ora, escludiamo una storia extra, ma non mi pare cmq normale nemmeno come amicizia, soprattutto visto che mia moglie non è tipa da farsi calpestare, magari porta pazienza una volta o due, però poi si fa le sue ragioni, non so se mi sono spiegato bene... Ma ci sta che anche a lavoro ci si scambi doppi sensi solo per ridere, ma c*zzo questo ha provato a farci lasciare all'inizio, ma che amico sarebbe?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Settembre 2020)

Mite85 ha detto:


> Penso tu possa aver ragione, per quello che ribadisco il titolo è sospetto (eccessivo?). Però non mi capacito di come mai lui in faccia fa quello gentile e cordiale, ma in verità l'ha sempre trattata in modo poco rispettoso, con sufficienza e parlandole male alle spalle e lei pur sapendolo continua a considerarlo. Ora, escludiamo una storia extra, ma non mi pare cmq normale nemmeno come amicizia, soprattutto visto che mia moglie non è tipa da farsi calpestare, magari porta pazienza una volta o due, però poi si fa le sue ragioni, non so se mi sono spiegato bene... Ma ci sta che anche a lavoro ci si scambi doppi sensi solo per ridere, ma c*zzo questo ha provato a farci lasciare all'inizio, ma che amico sarebbe?


Sono passati *10* anni!
Stai lì ancora a dire che *dieci* anni fa lui aveva pensato che tu non fossi adatto?


----------



## Carola (6 Settembre 2020)

Scusate se mi intrometto per me lei nasconde le chat per paura di tue possibili incazzature visto il soggetto che non gradisci ( e da come lo descrivi posso ben capire ) ma non credo abbia una storia ... quel primo messaggio io l ho interpretato come un “ mi fa ridere saperti indaffarato con il trasloco “

poi certo posso capire il fastidio nel mentirti sul sentirlo darebbe noia anche a me ma da qui a pensare ad un tradimento c’è ne passa

però se vivi male indaga almeno puoi stare sereno senza questi  pensieri negativi ( mi auguro di Cuore sia  come penso)


----------



## spleen (7 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono passati *10* anni!
> Stai lì ancora a dire che *dieci* anni fa lui aveva pensato che tu non fossi adatto?


Cioè tu pensi abbia cambiato idea?


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Settembre 2020)

Mite85 ha detto:


> Penso tu possa aver ragione, per quello che ribadisco il titolo è sospetto (eccessivo?). Però non mi capacito di come mai lui in faccia fa quello gentile e cordiale, ma in verità l'ha sempre trattata in modo poco rispettoso, con sufficienza e parlandole male alle spalle e lei pur sapendolo continua a considerarlo. Ora, escludiamo una storia extra, ma non mi pare cmq normale nemmeno come amicizia, soprattutto visto che mia moglie non è tipa da farsi calpestare, magari porta pazienza una volta o due, però poi si fa le sue ragioni, non so se mi sono spiegato bene... Ma ci sta che anche a lavoro ci si scambi doppi sensi solo per ridere, ma c*zzo questo ha provato a farci lasciare all'inizio, ma che amico sarebbe?


Intanto non puoi andare a prendere cose vecchissime. Non ne vieni fuori più.
Sul recente, nel caso tu sappia che si son verificate situazione in cui l'amico ha mancato di rispetto a tua moglie, sarebbe curioso chiedere a lei perché si fa trattare cosi da questo tizio


----------



## Lanyanjing (7 Settembre 2020)

francoff ha detto:


> Visto  che stai sbarellando, anche aiutato da alcuni amici del forum, visto che hai disponibilità del suo telefono, perché non installare un programma di monitoraggio? È probabilmente illegale ma continuando così  rischi di distruggere il Vs rapporto e magari per niente


Senza il probabilmente.... è illegale. Poi questi software spia non sono uno scherzo da installare sul telefono. Dipende anche dai telefoni, se ad esempio usi l'iPhone devi fare il jailbreak del telefono, che non è assolutamente una procedura semplice se non sai trafficarci. In passato un mio amico l'aveva fatto sul telefono della sua fidanzata coreana... dopo una settimana era andata al centro assistenza perchè il telefono era lento, scaldava e la batteria durava poco... in pochi secondi avevano trovato il software spia.    Il mio amico si è salvato in corner con la scusa che non poteva usare il suo telefono perchè tutto in coreano ma intanto lei una denuncia in polizia l'aveva fatta.
Comunque non gli serve fare queste cose, ha l'accesso al telefono ed è riuscito a vedere qualcosa. La moglie non ha cancellato nulla, questo significa che è tranquilla e non pensa che il marito ha dei sospetti.


----------



## perplesso (7 Settembre 2020)

Mite85 ha detto:


> Quella volta della mail dopo aver chiesto spiegazioni siamo stati un paio di giorni in cui io non volevo neanche un abbraccio da lei, ma ti dico che poi mi sono lasciato convincere dal fatto che lei mi sembrava sincera nell'assicurarmi che quella frase era solo stata fraintesa, non è stato un mentire a me stesso o un autoconvincermi.
> Insomma un po' il fatto della mail, un po' la chat svuotata (perché non cancellarla poi), un po' quell'esitazione nel rispondere ad una sua chiamata in mia presenza (ho letto sul display il suo nome perchè eravamo fermi in auto).
> E ancora poco tempo fa facciamo un giro in un centro commerciale della ns città e io che sapevo che lui ci lavorava da poco mi fermo davanti al ristorante in questione e faccio: carino sto posticino!
> Lei: qua lavora F. (lui)
> ...





Mite85 ha detto:


> E io lo sento, lo so che c'è. Quel che ho scritto non è stato un elemento costantemente presente, anzi si è risvegliato da poche settimane. Forse concorre la mia autostima non altissima, magari un senso di inadeguatezza, a volte tolto tutto ciò di cui abbiamo scritto, mi sono chiesto ma che ci fa lei con me? Bella donna tra l'altro, intelligente, affettuosa, ridiamo tanto insieme ed è la prima persona con cui mi confido.
> Sono una persona sensibile e magari mi ha dato tanto, troppo fastidio questa presenza ostile e magari non c'è proprio nulla.
> Forse sono sospetti eccessivi, infondati.


seconod me più sei inquisitorio e meno possibilità hai che possa dire qualcosa


----------



## Eagle72 (7 Settembre 2020)

Devi farle abbassare le antenne.. deve sentirsi tranquilla che non sospetti nulla..e poi magari una sera o un wd la lasci completamente libera...magari fingi uscita con amici.. o che resti fuori per lavoro.. e monitori suoi movimenti..o addirittura metti un microfono in casa per ascoltare o un investigatore. Per me c' è materiale. O c è stato ed ora resta "amicizia". Ovvio prima di approfondire decidi cosa faresti nel caso venisse a galla qualcosa.


----------



## Marjanna (7 Settembre 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Devi farle abbassare le antenne.. deve sentirsi tranquilla che non sospetti nulla..e poi magari una sera o un wd la lasci completamente libera...magari fingi uscita con amici.. o che resti fuori per lavoro.. e monitori suoi movimenti..o addirittura metti un microfono in casa per ascoltare o un investigatore. Per me c' è materiale. O c è stato ed ora resta "amicizia". Ovvio prima di approfondire decidi cosa faresti nel caso venisse a galla qualcosa.


Se fa così deve dare largo anticipo e sparire in orario in cui anche l'altro sia libero (ricordiamoci che è sposato).
Però per come ha scritto della moglie, che ha un rapporto di sudditanza con l'altro, chissà cosa potrebbe sentire e fraintendere senza cogliere quello che c'è veramente sotto al rapporto.
Io avevo pile di mail e messaggi che a leggerli un coniuge ci avrebbe fatto tre infarti di fila uno dietro l'altro, ma la maggiorparte erano affermazioni false (le famose parole parole parole) e dirette all'amante non alla moglie. Percui anche se un coniuge vede e sente dovrebbe prepararsi a sentire cose che sono però "da collocare".


----------



## Vera (7 Settembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Se fa così deve dare largo anticipo e sparire in orario in cui anche l'altro sia libero (ricordiamoci che è sposato).
> Però per come ha scritto della moglie, che ha un rapporto di sudditanza con l'altro, chissà cosa potrebbe sentire e fraintendere senza cogliere quello che c'è veramente sotto al rapporto.
> Io avevo pile di mail e messaggi che a leggerli un coniuge ci avrebbe fatto tre infarti di fila uno dietro l'altro, ma la maggiorparte erano affermazioni false (le famose parole parole parole) e dirette all'amante non alla moglie. Percui anche se un coniuge vede e sente dovrebbe prepararsi a sentire cose che sono però "da collocare".


Vaglielo a dire alla moglie che erano solo "parole parole parole".


----------



## Lara3 (7 Settembre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Vaglielo a dire alla moglie che erano solo "parole parole parole".


 il mio ex mi disse che quando andava dalle prostitute non faceva nulla 
E se gli ridevo in faccia si arrabbiava pure.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Settembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Cioè tu pensi abbia cambiato idea?


Me lo auguro!
Anche i genitori di una mia amica dicevano che il fidanzato sembrava loro un “furbetto“. Quando si sono sposati hanno capito di aver sbagliato.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Settembre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Vaglielo a dire alla moglie che erano solo "parole parole parole".


Comunque tutto va collocato


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Settembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> seconod me più sei inquisitorio e meno possibilità hai che possa dire qualcosa


----------



## Vera (7 Settembre 2020)

In ogni caso, abbiamo la soluzione al problema.


----------



## Marjanna (7 Settembre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> In ogni caso, abbiamo la soluzione al problema.View attachment 9401


Comunque, ne ho lette parecchie di storie di tradimento ormai, e te sei stata veramente forte!!!
Si parla sempre dei traditori come fossero i più fighi del mondo, ma l'unico vero scacco matto è tornare a sorridere, e mi sembra che tu ci sia riuscita.


----------



## danny (8 Settembre 2020)

Sperare di trovare conferme dalle chat spiando uno smartphone è illusorio.
I messaggi si cancellano, lasciando quelli innocui eventualmente per non destare sospetti. 
Solo su Instagram con i direct devi cancellare l'intera chat.
Controlla piuttosto gli spostamenti con maps e I luoghi visitati e le eventuali mancanze nella cronologia. 
Vedi se c'è qualcosa di sospetto. 
E comunque un secondo cellulare in ufficio o in auto è quasi la norma. 
Se una è sgamata non trovi niente ormai nel cellulare che porta a casa.
Fatti amico lui con un profilo falso e vedi se condivide la posizione con Fb, poi osserva se coincide con quella di tua moglie. 
Anche se, te lo dico, credo sia difficile che tu approdi a qualsiasi risultato. Avrai solo ulteriori sospetti. 
 .


----------



## perplesso (8 Settembre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> In ogni caso, abbiamo la soluzione al problema.View attachment 9401


bisogna brevettare sta cosa


----------



## Vera (8 Settembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Comunque, ne ho lette parecchie di storie di tradimento ormai, e te sei stata veramente forte!!!
> Si parla sempre dei traditori come fossero i più fighi del mondo, ma l'unico vero scacco matto è tornare a sorridere, e mi sembra che tu ci sia riuscita.


Grazie  Penso ci siano cose peggiori. Non potevo certo lasciarmi abbattere. Ogni esperienza, positiva o negativa che sia, mi rafforza. Ovviamente parlo per me ma dovrebbe essere così per tutti. Per questo forse non tollero le persone lagnose


----------



## danny (8 Settembre 2020)

Comunque il tradimento è non solo un'occasione per conoscere meglio il partner, ma anche se stessi. 
Mite, una persona come l'amico di tua moglie andava messo al suo posto 10 anni fa. 
Tu ancora oggi dai la sensazione di sentirti inadeguato di fronte a lui. 
Tua moglie lo percepisce. E questo non ti dà vantaggio alcuno. 
.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Settembre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Grazie  Penso ci siano cose peggiori. Non potevo certo lasciarmi abbattere. Ogni esperienza, positiva o negativa che sia, mi rafforza. Ovviamente parlo per me ma dovrebbe essere così per tutti. Per questo forse non tollero le persone lagnose


Ho amiche che sono impegnate da tutta la vita a non essere lagnose.
A volte per non esserlo sminuiscono i propri e gli altrui sentimenti.


----------



## patroclo (8 Settembre 2020)

...e comunque uno con un nickname "mite" probabilmente lo tradirei anch'io, giusto per noia


----------



## Brunetta (8 Settembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Comunque il tradimento è non solo un'occasione per conoscere meglio il partner, ma anche se stessi.
> Mite, una persona come l'amico di tua moglie andava messo al suo posto 10 anni fa.
> Tu ancora oggi *dai la sensazione di sentirti inadeguato di fronte a lui.*
> Tua moglie lo percepisce. E questo non ti dà vantaggio alcuno.
> .


Ma sai che a me invece sembra che provi talmente disistima per quest’uomo da non accettare che possa essere considerato un amico da sua moglie, al punto da ricercare una relazione sessuale che giustifichi i contatti con lui.
Io non nego che sia possibile, infatti ho consigliato di fare qualche indagine, ma mi pare che pesi di più a Mite il fatto che la moglie possa avere un lato segreto non stimabile, fatto di leggerezza, battutacce, scherzi pesanti.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Settembre 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> ...e comunque uno con un nickname "mite" probabilmente lo tradirei anch'io, giusto per *noia*....


Volevo aprire giusto un thread sulla noia.


----------



## danny (8 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho amiche che sono impegnate da tutta la vita a non essere lagnose.
> A volte per non esserlo sminuiscono i propri e gli altrui sentimenti.


Ma un po' di lagna motivata ci sta anche, bisogna solo non indulgere  nel ruolo di vittima predestinata. 
 Ho  letto un post di un ricercatore laureato con appena 55.000 follower che si lamenta del fatto di averne meno della metà della siciliana di 'Non c'è coviddi'.
Ora, misurarsi a suon di like già denota un livello di mediocrità mentale e di incomprensione delle dinamiche social, concludere con la solita frase 'In Italia si premiano gli ignoranti' mi fa cadere le braccia, anche perché io stesso, secondo la sua logica, potrei confrontare il mio successo social con il suo... E sentirmi più intelligente. 
Ma è il vittimismo con cui si pone che mi ha fatto voglia di affilare metaforicamente i coltelli.
La lagna presuntuosa è sempre tossica.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Settembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ma un po' di lagna motivata ci sta anche, bisogna solo non indulgere  nel ruolo di vittima predestinata.
> Ho  letto un post di un ricercatore laureato con appena 55.000 follower che si lamenta del fatto di averne meno della metà della siciliana di 'Non c'è coviddi'.
> Ora, misurarsi a suon di like già denota un livello di mediocrità mentale e di incomprensione delle dinamiche social, concludere con la solita frase 'In Italia si premiano gli ignoranti' mi fa cadere le braccia, anche perché io stesso, secondo la sua logica, potrei confrontare il mio successo social con il suo... E sentirmi più intelligente.
> Ma è il vittimismo con cui si pone che mi ha fatto voglia di affilare metaforicamente i coltelli.
> La lagna presuntuosa è sempre tossica.


Ma anche perché è paragonare pere e carciofi.
È evidente che una persona ignorante viene seguita per ridere in leggerezza, durante un uso superficiale dei social, mentre un ricercatore richiede un impegno nella lettura dei contenuti.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Settembre 2020)

Però la lagna contiene già un giudizio negativo.
Ovviamente tutti siamo lagnosi rispetto a chi sta morendo. Non di meno credo che si possa e si debba ascoltare il proprio dolore.


----------



## danny (8 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sai che a me invece sembra che provi talmente disistima per quest’uomo da non accettare che possa essere considerato un amico da sua moglie, al punto da ricercare una relazione sessuale che giustifichi i contatti con lui.
> Io non nego che sia possibile, infatti ho consigliato di fare qualche indagine, ma mi pare che pesi di più a Mite il fatto che la moglie possa avere un lato segreto non stimabile, fatto di leggerezza, battutacce, scherzi pesanti.


Nel racconto ho percepito una certa passività di Mite, che attribuisce ruoli attivi alla moglie ma soprattutto a lui. 
I lati nascosti fanno sempre paura.
Sabato sera sono tornato camminando per mezz'ora di notte per un sentiero nel bosco, nel buio più assoluto. 
Ma era un posto che conoscevo bene.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Settembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Nel racconto ho percepito una certa passività di Mite, che attribuisce ruoli attivi alla moglie ma soprattutto a lui.
> I lati nascosti fanno sempre paura.
> Sabato sera sono tornato camminando per mezz'ora di notte per un sentiero nel bosco, nel buio più assoluto.
> Ma era un posto che conoscevo bene.


Lui si considera così.
Bisogna vedere se è vero.


----------



## Vera (8 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho amiche che sono impegnate da tutta la vita a non essere lagnose.
> A volte per non esserlo sminuiscono i propri e gli altrui sentimenti.


Ovviamente il discorso sarebbe più complesso. Scusate, davo per scontato fosse chiaro, almeno un po', cosa intendessi dato che ho espresso il mio disappunto sulle lagne, più volte 
Ascolto molto, con attenzione, chi ha bisogno di sfogarsi, piangere e sbattere i piedi e do loro il mio appoggio e conforto. Sono anche pronta a spronare, a mio modo, spesso senza tante cerimonie, se ritengo sia il caso. Le lagne che non mi piacciono sono quelle continue, senza voglia di miglioramento di fondo.
Se una situazione non mi fa stare bene faccio in modo di cambiarla. Se mi succede qualcosa di spiacevole, sto male come tutti ma poi mi tiro su e faccio il possibile per riprendere in mano la mia vita.
Ci sono persone che sono bravissime a lamentarsi ma non fanno mai niente per uscire dalla melma. Stanno nella merda e rompono le balle a tutti "Guardate, sono nella merda".
Eh
Stacci.


----------



## perplesso (8 Settembre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Ovviamente il discorso sarebbe più complesso. Scusate, davo per scontato fosse chiaro, almeno un po', cosa intendessi dato che ho espresso il mio disappunto sulle lagne, più volte
> Ascolto molto, con attenzione, chi ha bisogno di sfogarsi, piangere e sbattere i piedi e do loro il mio appoggio e conforto. Sono anche pronta a spronare, a mio modo, spesso senza tante cerimonie, se ritengo sia il caso. Le lagne che non mi piacciono sono quelle continue, senza voglia di miglioramento di fondo.
> Se una situazione non mi fa stare bene faccio in modo di cambiarla. Se mi succede qualcosa di spiacevole, sto male come tutti ma poi mi tiro su e faccio il possibile per riprendere in mano la mia vita.
> Ci sono persone che sono bravissime a lamentarsi ma non fanno mai niente per uscire dalla melma. Stanno nella merda e rompono le balle a tutti "Guardate, sono nella merda".
> ...


è perchè ci si può sentire al sicuro anche in una fogna


----------



## Brunetta (8 Settembre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Ovviamente il discorso sarebbe più complesso. Scusate, davo per scontato fosse chiaro, almeno un po', cosa intendessi dato che ho espresso il mio disappunto sulle lagne, più volte
> Ascolto molto, con attenzione, chi ha bisogno di sfogarsi, piangere e sbattere i piedi e do loro il mio appoggio e conforto. Sono anche pronta a spronare, a mio modo, spesso senza tante cerimonie, se ritengo sia il caso. Le lagne che non mi piacciono sono quelle continue, senza voglia di miglioramento di fondo.
> Se una situazione non mi fa stare bene faccio in modo di cambiarla. Se mi succede qualcosa di spiacevole, sto male come tutti ma poi mi tiro su e faccio il possibile per riprendere in mano la mia vita.
> Ci sono persone che sono bravissime a lamentarsi ma non fanno mai niente per uscire dalla melma. Stanno nella merda e rompono le balle a tutti "Guardate, sono nella merda".
> ...


È una reazione comprensibile.
Ma esistono persone che sono state cresciute come capro espiatorio, vittima designata, persona destinata a rappresentare il problema della famiglia. È difficile sottrarsi a un destino del genere.


----------



## danny (8 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È una reazione comprensibile.
> Ma esistono persone che sono state cresciute come capro espiatorio, vittima designata, persona destinata a rappresentare il problema della famiglia. È difficile sottrarsi a un destino del genere.


Il ricercatore in questione ha ricevuto migliaia di commenti di solidarietà.
Il vittimismo è un modo per ottenere consensi.


----------



## Carola (8 Settembre 2020)

[


Vera ha detto:


> Ovviamente il discorso sarebbe più complesso. Scusate, davo per scontato fosse chiaro, almeno un po', cosa intendessi dato che ho espresso il mio disappunto sulle lagne, più volte
> Ascolto molto, con attenzione, chi ha bisogno di sfogarsi, piangere e sbattere i piedi e do loro il mio appoggio e conforto. Sono anche pronta a spronare, a mio modo, spesso senza tante cerimonie, se ritengo sia il caso. Le lagne che non mi piacciono sono quelle continue, senza voglia di miglioramento di fondo.
> Se una situazione non mi fa stare bene faccio in modo di cambiarla. Se mi succede qualcosa di spiacevole, sto male come tutti ma poi mi tiro su e faccio il possibile per riprendere in mano la mia vita.
> Ci sono persone che sono bravissime a lamentarsi ma non fanno mai niente per uscire dalla melma. Stanno nella merda e rompono le balle a tutti "Guardate, sono nella merda".
> ...


È una merda  ma è la mia merda 
Alla maggior parte delle persone fanno paura  i cambiamenti 

Io la penso come te E come molti mi sono lamentata E crogiolata poi però ho sempre cambiato le cose che non  mi stavano Facendo granché bene bene rischiando dal lavoro alla sfera affettiva ( le persone non sono cose ma creano situazioni non sempre belle )
Però molti stanno meglio nel loro pantano perché in fondo lo conoscono  o forse non stanno poi così male !!


----------



## Carola (8 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È una reazione comprensibile.
> Ma esistono persone che sono state cresciute come capro espiatorio, vittima designata, persona destinata a rappresentare il problema della famiglia. È difficile sottrarsi a un destino del genere.


vero ! Quanti danni può fare la Famiglia  magari senza volerlo !
Anzi  quasi sicuro non lo vogliono !


----------



## Brunetta (8 Settembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Il ricercatore in questione ha ricevuto migliaia di commenti di solidarietà.
> Il vittimismo è un modo per ottenere consensi.


Non c’entra nulla avere consensi con il ruolo introiettato.
Infatti ricerca consensi.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Settembre 2020)

Carola ha detto:


> vero ! Quanti danni può fare la Famiglia  magari senza volerlo !
> Anzi  quasi sicuro non lo vogliono !


Non c’è alcuna consapevolezza di creare situazioni del genere.


----------



## Vera (8 Settembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> è perchè ci si può sentire al sicuro anche in una fogna


Sicuramente.
La paura di cambiare e stare bene è più forte della puzza di fogna. 


Brunetta ha detto:


> È una reazione comprensibile.
> Ma esistono persone che sono state cresciute come capro espiatorio, vittima designata, persona destinata a rappresentare il problema della famiglia. È difficile sottrarsi a un destino del genere.


Sì, anche se non conosco personalmente persone che sono vittime designate, non nego che esistano.
In ogni caso, volendo, si può cambiare la propria situazione.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Settembre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Sicuramente.
> La paura di cambiare e stare bene è più forte della puzza di fogna.
> 
> Sì, anche se non conosco personalmente persone che sono vittime designate, non nego che esistano.
> In ogni caso, volendo, si può cambiare la propria situazione.


Gli psicoterapeuti hanno sempre appuntamenti. Sono tante le persone  con bisogno di superare problemi psicologici.


----------



## perplesso (8 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Gli psicoterapeuti hanno sempre appuntamenti. Sono tante le persone  con bisogno di superare problemi psicologici.


anche i cartomanti hanno sempre la fila


----------



## Brunetta (8 Settembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> anche i cartomanti hanno sempre la fila


Quella è auto prescrizione per non cambiare niente


----------



## perplesso (8 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quella è auto prescrizione per non cambiare niente


la differenza è minima


----------



## Mite85 (9 Settembre 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> ...e comunque uno con un nickname "mite" probabilmente lo tradirei anch'io, giusto per noia


 Buona questa, cmq è vero, ho scelto questo nick perché mi percepisco tale, so che una persona tranquilla ed educata in questa società nichilista, consumistica e vorace, dove anziché Socrate sono la D'urso e i quiz tv a farla da padroni, può essere scambiato per noioso, preso per pirl@ se disponibile, illuso se ottimista, stupido se perdona.
Ormai si fa tutto per noia, perché siamo vuoti, etica, fede e ideali sono stati rimpiazzati dai brands del momento. 
Chi fott* è più furbo, chi offende è sincero e chi dice cazz*te  lo si giustifica perché ogni opinione in quanto tale va comunque rispettata. Penso che un commento così, spero di non offendere, (io non l'ho fatto leggendo il tuo) sia lo specchio di una società alla deriva dove tutti inseguiamo non sappiano nemmeno più cosa, tanto basta buttare comprare buttare comprare. 
Però in fondo ti dò ragione, molti lo fanno per noia, o magari perché non sono disposti a dialogare per trovare una soluzione, meglio cambiare, sempre e di continuo, tanto come lo smartphone o le sneaker e magari cosi ci si riempie il vuoto esistenziale e si zittisce quella vocina che ci fa chiedere chi siamo davvero.
Pensa che la parola mediocrità oggi ha quasi esclusivamente un'accezione negativa, mentre molte culture del passato la vedevano come la virtù di non eccedere negli estremi.


----------



## Mite85 (9 Settembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Nel racconto ho percepito una certa passività di Mite, che attribuisce ruoli attivi alla moglie ma soprattutto a lui.
> I lati nascosti fanno sempre paura.
> Sabato sera sono tornato camminando per mezz'ora di notte per un sentiero nel bosco, nel buio più assoluto.
> Ma era un posto che conoscevo bene.


Bella Danny, sei un saggio!
Beh, l'idea che ho io di rapporto, magari sbaglio, comprende il fatto che fintanto che non ho una certezza, non posso censurare un'amicizia (detta tale proprio per esser politicamente corretti) e ho pensato fino a poco tempo fa, che di fronte all'evidenza dei fatti, si fosse estinta da sè.

Ad ogni modo ringrazio tutti di cuore per avermi offerto spunti e angolature che forse non avrei valutato ma ora voglio tirare da solo le somme, grazie a tutti


----------



## patroclo (9 Settembre 2020)

Mite85 ha detto:


> Buona questa, cmq è vero, ho scelto questo nick perché mi percepisco tale, so che una persona tranquilla ed educata in questa società nichilista, consumistica e vorace, dove anziché Socrate sono la D'urso e i quiz tv a farla da padroni, può essere scambiato per noioso, preso per pirl@ se disponibile, illuso se ottimista, stupido se perdona.
> Ormai si fa tutto per noia, perché siamo vuoti, etica, fede e ideali sono stati rimpiazzati dai brands del momento.
> Chi fott* è più furbo, chi offende è sincero e chi dice cazz*te  lo si giustifica perché ogni opinione in quanto tale va comunque rispettata. Penso che un commento così, spero di non offendere, (io non l'ho fatto leggendo il tuo) sia lo specchio di una società alla deriva dove tutti inseguiamo non sappiano nemmeno più cosa, tanto basta buttare comprare buttare comprare.
> Però in fondo ti dò ragione, molti lo fanno per noia, o magari perché non sono disposti a dialogare per trovare una soluzione, meglio cambiare, sempre e di continuo, tanto come lo smartphone o le sneaker e magari cosi ci si riempie il vuoto esistenziale e si zittisce quella vocina che ci fa chiedere chi siamo davvero.
> Pensa che la parola mediocrità oggi ha quasi esclusivamente un'accezione negativa, mentre molte culture del passato la vedevano come la virtù di non eccedere negli estremi.


Ciao, il mio commento era una battuta anche riferita a quanto scritto da @danny sui vostri ruoli attivi e passivi.
Ma sinceramente intendevo altro, appunto la passività, la mansuetudine, la moderazione, la mancanza di una presa di posizione forte, il divano tutte le sere, cose così.....e poi arriva la noia.
Mi stupisce che tu nel tuo discorso parli di mitezza come contraltare alla maleducazione e all'ignoranza. Non li avrei mai associati direttamente in un discorso. Tra essere un "mite" ed un feroce tagliagole ci sono milioni di ruoli e sfumature molto interessanti


----------



## Brunetta (9 Settembre 2020)

Mite85 ha detto:


> Buona questa, cmq è vero, ho scelto questo nick perché mi percepisco tale, so che una persona tranquilla ed educata in questa società nichilista, consumistica e vorace, dove anziché Socrate sono la D'urso e i quiz tv a farla da padroni, può essere scambiato per noioso, preso per pirl@ se disponibile, illuso se ottimista, stupido se perdona.
> Ormai si fa tutto per noia, perché siamo vuoti, etica, fede e ideali sono stati rimpiazzati dai brands del momento.
> Chi fott* è più furbo, chi offende è sincero e chi dice cazz*te  lo si giustifica perché ogni opinione in quanto tale va comunque rispettata. Penso che un commento così, spero di non offendere, (io non l'ho fatto leggendo il tuo) sia lo specchio di una società alla deriva dove tutti inseguiamo non sappiano nemmeno più cosa, tanto basta buttare comprare buttare comprare.
> Però in fondo ti dò ragione, molti lo fanno per noia, o magari perché non sono disposti a dialogare per trovare una soluzione, meglio cambiare, sempre e di continuo, tanto come lo smartphone o le sneaker e magari cosi ci si riempie il vuoto esistenziale e si zittisce quella vocina che ci fa chiedere chi siamo davvero.
> Pensa che la parola mediocrità oggi ha quasi esclusivamente un'accezione negativa, mentre molte culture del passato la vedevano come la virtù di non eccedere negli estremi.


Esagerato!
Era una battuta un po’ provocatoria.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Settembre 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> Ciao, il mio commento era una battuta anche riferita a quanto scritto da @danny sui vostri ruoli attivi e passivi.
> Ma sinceramente intendevo altro, appunto la passività, la mansuetudine, la moderazione, la mancanza di una presa di posizione forte, il *divano tutte le sere, cose così.....e poi arriva la noia.*
> Mi stupisce che tu nel tuo discorso parli di mitezza come contraltare alla maleducazione e all'ignoranza. Non li avrei mai associati direttamente in un discorso. Tra essere un "mite" ed un feroce tagliagole ci sono milioni di ruoli e sfumature molto interessanti


Però poi non intervieni nel thread sulla routine


----------



## patroclo (9 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però poi non intervieni nel thread sulla routine


....pota...sei noiosa 










scherzo ....ho risposto


----------



## Mite85 (11 Settembre 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> Ciao, il mio commento era una battuta anche riferita a quanto scritto da @danny sui vostri ruoli attivi e passivi.
> Ma sinceramente intendevo altro, appunto la passività, la mansuetudine, la moderazione, la mancanza di una presa di posizione forte, il divano tutte le sere, cose così.....e poi arriva la noia.
> Mi stupisce che tu nel tuo discorso parli di mitezza come contraltare alla maleducazione e all'ignoranza. Non li avrei mai associati direttamente in un discorso. Tra essere un "mite" ed un feroce tagliagole ci sono milioni di ruoli e sfumature molto interessanti


Ciao Ermik, no beh, io avevo contrapposto chi è tranquillo, posato e affidabile a chi è frivolo e agisce non tanto per razionalità quanto per noia e/o semplici pulsioni.
Poi chiaro che non è che ce l'abbia con te, anzi se scrivo qui è per confrontarmi.
Poi il discorso divano - tv, non tanto, perché pur essendo tutti e due cotti dal lavoro, sono più io quello cui piace organizzare un week end d'improvviso o farle una sorpresa.
Però sulla faccenda della presa di posizione decisa, e forse ti riferisci all'inizio della storia, si, su quello mi avete aperto gli occhi.
Il fatto di non "imporle" di riconsiderare da subito quell'amicizia o di fare una scelta, forse mi ha connotato come permissivo o un po' debole.


----------



## patroclo (11 Settembre 2020)

Mite85 ha detto:


> Ciao Ermik, no beh, io avevo contrapposto chi è tranquillo, posato e affidabile a chi è frivolo e agisce non tanto per razionalità quanto per noia e/o semplici pulsioni.
> Poi chiaro che non è che ce l'abbia con te, anzi se scrivo qui è per confrontarmi.
> Poi il discorso divano - tv, non tanto, perché pur essendo tutti e due cotti dal lavoro, sono più io quello cui piace organizzare un week end d'improvviso o farle una sorpresa.
> Però sulla faccenda della presa di posizione decisa, e forse ti riferisci all'inizio della storia, si, su quello mi avete aperto gli occhi.
> Il fatto di non "imporle" di riconsiderare da subito quell'amicizia o di fare una scelta, *forse mi ha connotato come permissivo o un po' debole.*


In realtà il mio discorso era più generale, nel particolare tempo di sì. non conosco la tua lei ma da come ne parli ho l'impressione "saggiasse il terreno"


----------

